# Soi fon and Yurichi vs Spiderman and Venom



## Red (Jul 31, 2010)

Fight takes place in Karkarawhateverthefuckitsnameistown.

Both in character and out to win, 100 meters apart, who wins?

I'm not sure if Soi Fon can tag Spidey and venom twice but Yourichi can provide back up and her punches are fucking massive.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Which Venom? Eddie Brock or Mac Gargan?


----------



## Red (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Which Venom? Eddie Brock or Mac Gargan?


I dunno, I don't follow comics too closely, how about the current one?


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

why do people keep trolling the Bleach fans with these Spider-man threads?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 31, 2010)

I give it to Bleach, but they need bankai on this one.


----------



## Red (Jul 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> why do people keep trolling the Bleach fans with these Spider-man threads?


Not a troll thread. Bleach is currently my favorite out of the big three (I don't read One Piece).

- They should have comparable speed, going by calcs Bleach high tiers should be bullet timers if not faster.

- They have comparable durability as well.

- Both teams have attacks that can harm the other.

So they similar in those categories that the match is even. But they're not exactly the same that the match would be boring.


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> I give it to Bleach, but they need bankai on this one.



Yoruichi was giving Aizen slight trouble in her base form. Why would she need bankai to own these losers? Yoruichi in shikai would probably be overkill for them. Soi fon just stabs them twice with her shikai and then they die. Yoruichi is overkill when Soi Fon could solo them.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Jul 31, 2010)

Then why the fuck do ppl think Urahara will loose to them.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I had to concede in that argument. They had feats, i still say they were ridiculous high end, even if they were repeated. Oh well, technically usable.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Then why the fuck do ppl think Urahara will loose to them.



Because urahara has virtually no feats...and has no legit speed feats.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Yoruichi was giving Aizen slight trouble in her base form. Why would she need bankai to own these losers? Yoruichi in shikai would probably be overkill for them. Soi fon just stabs them twice with her shikai and then they die. Yoruichi is overkill when Soi Fon could solo them.



True Soi Fon will kill in two hits but thats not going to happen as she isn't touching Spidey at all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

soi fong is probably useless against venom


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

Wutani said:


> True Soi Fon will kill in two hits but thats not going to happen as she isn't touching Spidey at all.



She's hypersonic+. She'll touch him before he can even scream uncle.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> soi fong is probably useless against venom


 Her bankai probably generates some fire, so if it hit, it would probably damage/kill him. not that it will.


----------



## Moon Knight (Jul 31, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Her bankai probably generates some fire, so if it hit, it would probably damage/kill him. not that it will.



Venom has some durability feats against explosions and tank fire. I'll check for scans, but i remember Venom surviving grenades and several projectiles fired at him.
So perhaps Soifon's bankai (if it manages to touch him, of course) could do some damage, but not OHK damage.

Yoruichi and Soifon might cause some heavy damage, even taking down Spider-Man, but when it comes to Venom, is hard to fight him. And current Venom might even try to eat them (he ripped some dude's arm, and Osborn fed him Skrull prisoners after the Secret Invasion).


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> She's hypersonic+. She'll touch him before he can even scream uncle.



Yea, im gonna go ahead and ask you for Calcs.

Soi Fon is Supersonic+ At Maximum.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> She's hypersonic+. She'll touch him before he can even scream uncle.



Hypersonic+ based on fucking what exactly... give me some calcs as to how you came up with this



Moon Knight said:


> Venom has some durability feats against explosions and tank fire. I'll check for scans, but i remember Venom surviving grenades and several projectiles fired at him.
> So perhaps Soifon's bankai (if it manages to touch him, of course) could do some damage, but not OHK damage.
> 
> Yoruichi and Soifon might cause some heavy damage, even taking down Spider-Man, but when it comes to Venom, is hard to fight him. And current Venom might even try to eat them (he ripped some dude's arm, and Osborn fed him Skrull prisoners after the Secret Invasion).



He also ate Sentry during Dark Reign (Course Sentry regenerated afterwards but still)


----------



## Plague (Jul 31, 2010)

I vote for spiderman! he can tank!


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

The winners are obviously yoruichi and soi fon. They are both a second fast, they both have flash cry and Soi fon as her zanpakto. Soi fon takes on Venom and Yorouichi handles Spider-man. Yoruichi quickly takes out Spider-man with her speed and maybe flashcry can be used. And can I ask why Suzumebachi won't kill Venom?


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> The winners are obviously yoruichi and soi fon. They are both a second fast, they both have flash cry and Soi fon as her zanpakto. Soi fon takes on Venom and Yorouichi handles Spider-man. Yoruichi quickly takes out Spider-man with her speed and maybe flashcry can be used. And can I ask why* Suzumebachi won't kill Venom?*



I'd like to know that too. Her shikai ability won't work when somebody like Aizen has an monster-like reiatsu enough to cancel it out. And Venom doesn't have any reiatsu at all to cancel it out so he'd die in two hits... Eh, the comic wankers just don't like it whenever their comic book characters lose to anime/manga characters I guess. Gotta make bullshit excuses like Suzumebachi not working on Venom.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah Sir Helsing! Really!? Seriously?! Its like goku fighting Ginyu now. We all know Goku can beat Ginyu, even with Goku not going super saiyan! My username is Tsunadefan, and even I can admit to saying that people like Madara, Itachi or Minato! Come on! The two hot girls take this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> I'd like to know that too. Her shikai ability won't work when somebody like Aizen has an monster-like reiatsu enough to cancel it out. And Venom doesn't have any reiatsu at all to cancel it out so he'd die in two hits... Eh, the comic wankers just don't like it whenever their comic book characters lose to anime/manga characters I guess. Gotta make bullshit excuses like Suzumebachi not working on Venom.



You are aware that the Symbiote would effectivly fuck over all attempts that Soi-Fon would make with her Shikai right, consdiering she would never reach Gargan with the Symbiote in the way...getting in close also gives him the oppertunity to eat her


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You are aware that the Symbiote would effectivly fuck over all attempts that Soi-Fon would make with her Shikai right, consdiering she would never reach Gargan with the Symbiote in the way...getting in close also gives him the oppertunity to eat her



You're kidding me right? Venom wouldn't even be able to touch her. She could hit him two times in a second. I can't even believe you comic wankers are this stupid. It's not even funny anymore.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You are aware that the Symbiote would effectivly fuck over all attempts that Soi-Fon would make with her Shikai right, consdiering she would never reach Gargan with the Symbiote in the way...getting in close also gives him the oppertunity to eat her



How will the symbiote thwart Soi fon and her shikai's ability? Soi fon doesn't need to get through the symbiote. Or I should more likely say that even if the symbiote posed a threat, it wouldn't that threating to Soi fon! She can maybe even kill both at the same time!! And Venom would not even catch Soi fon! Sir Helsing, it's mean to call hi or her an idiot. That person is just denial.


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> How will the symbiote thwart Soi fon and her shikai's ability? Soi fon doesn't need to get through the symbiote. Or I should more likely say that even if the symbiote posed a threat, it wouldn't that threating to Soi fon! She can maybe even kill both at the same time!! And Venom would not even catch Soi fon! Sir Helsing, it's mean to call hi or her an idiot. That person is just denial.



I apologize for the idiot remark... You're right though because that person is an comic wanker and has never even probably seen an bleach character, let alone know what Bleach characters can do. He's just ignorant, he wouldn't be saying all of this if he read bleach. And yea, Soi fon can solo. Like I said, putting Yoruichi on the team was just overkill.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Eh, the comic wankers just don't like it whenever their comic book characters lose to anime/manga characters I guess.



The funny thing is that if you were to match all of Bleach against Marvel, Bleach would be stomped into the ground.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> I apologize for the idiot remark... You're right though because that person is an comic wanker and has never even probably seen an bleach character, let alone know what Bleach characters can do. He's just ignorant, he wouldn't be saying all of this if he read bleach. And yea, Soi fon can solo. Like I said, putting Yoruichi on the team was just overkill.



Your Bleach wankery is astounding.

Soi Fon cannot defeat Spidey let alone Venom.

Lol@ Venom having no Reiatsu .

Still waiting on Calcs of Soi Fon being Hypersonic+ as you claimed. Bleach speeds are usually completely unquantifiable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

venom grabs the Sentry and Ms Marvel both vastly more superior in speed than whatever bleach can deal, what with them both being massive outter space travelers.

double touch on what is essentially a smbionte armor is a stupid argument
 touch one and sybonte will proceed jump into our hands and eat you up


Hellsing shut up allready.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

so your basically assuming a symbiote being well a symbiote means her shikai won't work on it?
If anything I assume she might kill the symbiote and make Venom a non factor in this fight if she can double tag him.


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> venom grabs the Sentry and Ms Marvel both vastly more superior in speed than whatever bleach can deal, what with them both being massive outter space travelers.
> 
> double touch on what is essentially a smbionte armor is a stupid argument
> touch one and sybonte will proceed jump into our hands and eat you up
> ...



And? That's not what he can normally do. That's inconsistency. Something that's rampant in comic books. Learn it. That's an feat that rarely happens like Superman being hurt by moon busting when he's been shown to survive an solar system level attack.



Narcissus said:


> The funny thing is that if you were to match all of Bleach against Marvel, Bleach would be stomped into the ground.



You think I don't know that? Spiderman's just one of the weaker characters in marvel.



Wutani said:


> Your Bleach wankery is astounding.
> 
> Soi Fon cannot defeat Spidey let alone Venom.
> 
> Lol@ Venom having no Reiatsu .



LMAO.

Soi fon speed blitzes them both. An captain class shinigami would wipe them out because they're vastly faster and stronger than Venom and Spiderman. I'm not even wanking, it's just that you're underestimating captain class shinigami. It's amazing how one thinks that an captain class shinigami can be defeated by the likes of Venom and Spiderman.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

the symbionte being an organism who has aboslutely nothing remotely close to anything earth like and have therefore no basis for a very specific approach to remotely be equivalated in the obd. Most specifically one that requires touch when the one thing you never do to venom if you don't wanna get your brains eaten is directly touch it.


Not a whole lot of simple logic there in that tag team is there?


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> so your basically assuming a symbiote being well a symbiote means her shikai won't work on it?
> If anything I assume she might kill the symbiote and make Venom a non factor in this fight if she can double tag him.



I recommend on ignoring him. Remember, he thinks Toguro can be beaten by Spiderman...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

I am now amused by your shenanigans


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

Soi fon is a spiritual being the symbiote although an alien organism is a sentient lifeform. 

You seem to be implying because its origins are not from earth it is not subject to any of rules of earth based characters which wouldn't make sense anyway since Soi fon is a spiritual being.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

As I understand Bleach is a manga that follows the spirituality of humans, yes? Symbionte is more like an alien tar like mushroom. You have to proove a modequate of an argument in order to establish equivalence on him.
Who can take out mrs marvel, who can tank nukes to the face and travel to outter space on whims.
And has absolutely nothingresembling to anything found on any other organism on earth. Nothing about it's biology or spirituality enables for something like fong's double touch to be effective


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

even if it WOULD work wouldn't venom just eat her if she touched him?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

hammer said:


> even if it WOULD work wouldn't venom just eat her if she touched him?



That was my guess, as touching Venom is by far the worst thing you could do.


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

hammer said:


> even if it WOULD work wouldn't venom just eat her if she touched him?



She's not gonna touch him... She's gonna stab him.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

it dont matter if he can take out mrs marvel or can take a hit in the face or who can go to space. two touches and hes dead! isnt he on someone now? so if you touch him, it wont come off!


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Soi fon speed blitzes them both. An captain class shinigami would wipe them out because they're vastly faster and stronger than Venom and Spiderman. I'm not even wanking, it's just that you're underestimating captain class shinigami. It's amazing how one thinks that an captain class shinigami can be defeated by the likes of Venom and Spiderman.



Again i ask for Calcs of Soi Fons speed. If you don't have any then just concede your arguement.

Spidermans reactions are far greater than Soi Fons or Yoruichi's they cannot tag him.



> it dont matter if he can take out mrs marvel or can take a hit in the face or who can go to space. two touches and hes dead! isnt he on someone now? so if you touch him, it wont come off!



Implying Soi Fon can touch Venom .

Speed calcs for Soi Fon please.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> She's not gonna touch him... She's gonna stab him.



her sword is as big as her finger which she places on said finger her finger will be in his fucking body he will eat her you dont go H2H with venom


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

So far nobody has been able to come up with an non-retarded argument about how Spidey and Venom win this one.

Yoruichi and Soifon speed blitz them.

Yoruichi binds them both. Soifon uses bankai and nukes the shit out of them.

Yoruichi rips the symbiote off of venom and rips Spiderman's face off.

The list goes on....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> She's not gonna touch him... She's gonna stab him.



Too bad her sword is the size of her finger and is stuck to the end of one...so yes she'll be touching him


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> So far nobody has been able to come up with an non-retarded argument about how Spidey and Venom win this one.
> 
> Yoruichi and Soifon speed blitz them.
> 
> ...



Yes because maiking yourself completely inert to use your missile launcher bankai is a great thing to do here.

How would you suggest Yoruichi is even going get the Symbiote off of Gargan in the first place...


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> *As I understand Bleach is a manga that follows the spirituality of humans, yes?* Symbionte is more like an alien tar like mushroom. You have to proove a modequate of an argument in order to establish equivalence on him.
> Who can take out mrs marvel, who can tank nukes to the face and travel to outter space on whims.
> And has absolutely nothingresembling to anything found on any other organism on earth. Nothing about it's biology or spirituality enables for something like fong's double touch to be effective



Not just humans, as you should know there are several non human characters in BLEACH made up of different species.  
Your implying because the symbiote is an alien its not subject to the rules of a being that exists on an entirely different plane of existence that has a god that reigns over everything.

The notion of a spiritual being not being able to effect something that consistently interacts with the beings whose souls she puts to rest doesn't make sense. 
If the symbiote is a sentient lifeform with its own mind then it should be able to be subject to the rules of all species that exist in BLEACH.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> So far nobody has been able to come up with an non-retarded argument about how Spidey and Venom win this one.
> 
> Yoruichi and Soifon speed blitz them.
> 
> ...



Again, i ask Speed Calcs for Soi Fon. 

Face it you have none, just concede your arguement.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

jsut because people do it dose not make it a good idea

hulk has no fucking brains and you can not compare hulk to soi fon


also how the fuck do they blitz they are not hypersonic


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

IIRC Didn't Spidey react to lightning?

Still waiting on Speed Calcs for Soi Fon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

I've yet to see any calc of yours proving your claim that either of these two of Hypersonic+...when both of them are Supersonic+ at best

So good to see you've resorted to flaming as well now


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

how so most  comic all hulk dose is say HULK SMASH he is not logical from what i remember. also to say hulk did it so soi fon can is dumb hulk would murder her

also even if it was spidey sense he used to doge lightning which i doubt it was he need the speed to do it you can see it happen al lday long but if you cant react your fucked


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Huuuur Precog. Spider senses helped duuur.



Soi Fon isnt hitting him then thanks for conceding your own arguement


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

people also forget about thr flashcry. one touch and hes dead, as when flashcry makes contact, you blow up. instantly and wholey. yoruichi took out up from ten to twelve men in a second. yoruichi was running from soi fon, but soi fon was able to catch up to the flash goddess.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmm, I love flaming in the morning

and lol, someone has never heard of the symbionte bomb


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

again you do realize they are faster then her?


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Soi Fon isnt hitting him then thanks for conceding your own arguement



Yes she is hitting him because she's faster than him. He can barely dodge an bullet.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Again where's this supposed proof of yours that they're Hypersonic+ neither Soi-Fon or Yoruichi are anything more Supersonic+ in speed.

So either put out some proof or concede and leave


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Yes she is hitting him because she's faster than him. He can barely dodge an bullet.


prove it


they have fought space travelers you are fucking fast to travel space


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Yes she is hitting him because she's faster than him. He can barely dodge an bullet.



You just confirmed he dodged lightning last time i checked lightning had a movement speed of 186,000 miles per second. 

Therefore Soi Fon is not touching Spidey.

I'l ask again for Speed Calcs of Soi Fon.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

oh yea reported for flaming


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

War of Kings has a symbionte completely lolowning Imperial Guard level soldiers.


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

Wutani said:


> You just confirmed he dodged lightning last time i checked lightning had a movement speed of 186,000 miles per second.
> 
> Therefore Soi Fon is not touching Spidey.
> 
> I'l ask again for Speed Calcs of Soi Fon.



Thanks to precog. He barely can dodge bullets and has even been tagged by them. I've seen an scan of storm dodging an laser but does that mean she's ftl in reaction speed? No because it's inconsistent.


I can't honestly believe that you guys believe that Spiderman and Venom could beat an captain class shinigami.... Just wow... The faggotry here is amazing. It's almost like it's an power cosmic-like force here. I thought comicvine was bad but damn was I wrong....


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

BUT BAN SOI FON IS HYPER SONICZ WHICH IS FASTER THEN LIGHTNING

again he still needs the ability to doge it to do anything precog or not dose not mean you can stop it with out the ability to do so.
also if he has pre cog he wins cause of pre cog


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> War of Kings has a symbionte completely lolowning Imperial Guard level soldiers.



Hes still subject to the rules of a being coming from a higher plain than him. Unless you can show me a scan of someone equivalent to a god or a divine being failing to kill it.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

arent yall reading what i wrote?


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Thanks to precog.
> 
> I can't honestly believe that you guys believe that Spiderman and Venom could beat an captain class shinigami.... Just wow... The faggotry here is amazing. It's almost like it's an power cosmic-like force here. I thought comicvine was bad but damn was I wrong....



Dude i would seriously stop, your astronomical levels of wank are sickening.

Spidey sense allows him to dodge lightning. Right explain to me how in the name of fuck Soi Fon is going to move faster than lightning.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Hes still subject to the rules of a being coming from a higher plain than him. Unless you can show me a scan of someone equivalent to a god or a divine being failing to kill it.



Soi-Fn or Yoruichi is a higher being since when?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Thanks to precog. He barely can dodge bullets and has even been tagged by them. I've seen an scan of storm dodging an laser but does that mean she's ftl in reaction speed? No because it's inconsistent.
> 
> 
> I can't honestly believe that you guys believe that Spiderman and Venom could beat an captain class shinigami.... Just wow... The faggotry here is amazing. It's almost like it's an power cosmic-like force here. I thought comicvine was bad but damn was I wrong....



You realize Pre-cog means jack shit if you don't have the reaction speed neccesary to actually you know REACT to something right?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

Check the symbionte bomb. Like prominent chi master Iron Fist, or Dr Strange, or Ares the God of War I think


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Soi-Fn or Yoruichi is a higher being since when?



Since they were death gods. Which has been like forever. They're higher than Venom and Spiderman could ever be so you should take your thick ass watermelon sized head out your ass and recognize.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

It's almost as if a certain villan named electro has never existed


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Since they were death gods. Which has been like forever. They're higher than Venom and Spiderman could ever be so you should take your thick ass watermelon sized head out your ass and recognize.



A title which is just that a title and nothing more, they aren't treated as higher beings because they fucking aren't


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Patiently waiting on Soi Fon speed calcs.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Since they were death gods. Which has been like forever. They're higher than Venom and Spiderman could ever be so you should take your thick ass watermelon sized head out your ass and recognize.



they can die so they are not >gods


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> He was fighting fucking Thor, do you realize how big the power gap between him and Thor is?



LMAO. You're giving me bullshit excuses now. That wasn't even the *real thor* at the time and yet he still got spiderman with lightening. Just face it. Spiderman isn't an lightening timer like you think.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> LMAO. You're giving me bullshit excuses now. That wasn't even the *real thor* at the time and yet he still got spiderman with lightening. Just face it. Spiderman isn't an lightening timer like you think.



Still waiting on speed calcs of Soi Fon.

Its obvious you have none so just stop your pathetic arguement.

She isn't tagging anyone in this fight.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 31, 2010)

There is no point in making Bleach matches as most people will simply move to whichever side of the fence they wish their speed to be at depending on how much they like the combat they are facing. And since speed seems to determine 50% of battles by itself in most people's opinion, until people either agree 'unquantifiable bleach speed is of a certain level due to shitty calcs that could be ignored in a heart beat or common sense due to flash', there is no point in having them fight anyone with quantifable speed....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> LMAO. You're giving me bullshit excuses now. That wasn't even the *real thor* at the time and yet he still got spiderman with lightening. Just face it. Spiderman isn't an lightening timer like you think.



So it was Thunderstrike? in other words somebody who Odin had selected to contain Thor's powers because the original had I believe gone batshit


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

even if she was faster venom eats them

they use h2h and are nowhere as strong as them let alone the hulk they get eaten


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

hammer said:


> they can die so they are not >gods



Ares got ripped in half by a human in Marvel, the difference in Bleach? The reincarnation cycle is explained and Bleach characters can't be touched by humans unless they have come into contact with those beings. gods in Marvel exist on the same plain as humans and can even be killed by them.


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> So it was Thunderstrike? in other words somebody who Odin had selected to contain Thor's powers because the original had I believe gone batshit



Correct. As you could see within that scan, Spiderman got tagged with lightening which shoots down Spiderman of being an lightening timer. I also remember an scan of the real thor tagging spiderman with lightening but I can't find it.



hammer said:


> even if she was faster venom eats them
> 
> they use h2h and are nowhere as strong as them let alone the hulk they get eaten



You make no sense whatsover. Name one time an marvel character has fought Venom and got eaten because they touched him. Hell, going by your logic, symbiotes>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Superman, Green Lantern, Wonderwoman, and etc.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

are you saying soi fon is compareable to aries?


no not really because not only can they resist it they can fight at long range nice try at association fallcy


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

Ares got ripped apart by the Sentry, not a normal human.
Get your bs straight


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Correct. As you could see within that scan, Spiderman got tagged with lightening which shoots down Spiderman of being an lightening timer. I also remember an scan of the real thor tagging spiderman with lightening but I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> You make no sense whatsover. Name one time an marvel character has fought Venom and got eaten because they touched him. Hell, going by your logic, symbiotes>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Superman, Green Lantern, Wonderwoman, and etc.



I notice a distinct lack of Soi Fon calcs in your posts.

If you don't have them then concede the arguement.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Ares got ripped in half by a human in Marvel, the difference in Bleach? The reincarnation cycle is explained and Bleach characters can't be touched by humans unless they have come into contact with those beings. gods in Marvel exist on the same plain as humans and can even be killed by them.



Ares was killed by the Sentry somebody who was apparently powered by the biblical god...in no way shape or form was Sentry a normal human


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

A god or divine being in marvel is not the same thing as Bleach even with equalizing reitsu her powers comes from a realm where god exists and reigns over all existence. In Marvel everyone is on the same plain of existence meaning anyone can be killed.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

god dose not exsist in soul society


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> A god or divine being in marvel is not the same thing as Bleach even with equalizing reitsu her powers comes from a realm where god exists and reigns over all existence. In Marvel everyone is on the same plain of existence meaning anyone can be killed.



Are you seriously trying to claim that The supposed Spirit King in Bleach is fucking Omnipotent...are you shitting me?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 31, 2010)

He clearly knows shit about marvel




> In Marvel everyone is on the same plain of existence meaning anyone can be killed.


----------



## Sir Hellsing (Jul 31, 2010)

Wutani said:


> I notice a distinct lack of Soi Fon calcs in your posts.
> 
> If you don't have them then concede the arguement.



Mhm, that's fine. Ignore my arguments then because I just proved you wrong....

Spiderman fanboys... Whew....


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Mhm, that's fine. Ignore my arguments then because I just proved you wrong....
> 
> Spiderman fanboys... Whew....



You never proved us wrong because you never proved your claim about about Soi-Fon and Yoruichi being Hypersonic+...how about doing that, I don't know...NOW


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Mhm, that's fine. Ignore my arguments then because I just proved you wrong....
> 
> Spiderman fanboys... Whew....



You've proved nothing, the only thing you've proved is your raging hardon for bleach characters.

Still waiting on you to provide Calcs of Soi Fon's speed.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

so the thing that i wrote isnt valid? or are yall just avoiding me?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> so the thing that i wrote isnt valid? or are yall just avoiding me?



What thingare you referring to there boy


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> What thingare you referring to there boy



I believe this is what he is refering to.



> people also forget about thr flashcry. one touch and hes dead, as when flashcry makes contact, you blow up. instantly and wholey. yoruichi took out up from ten to twelve men in a second. yoruichi was running from soi fon, but soi fon was able to catch up to the flash goddess.



I didn't read it because it screamed fan wank.

Edit: Since when does Shunko blow you up on contact.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

Wutani said:


> I believe this is what he is refering to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



may i ask what shunko does then? and did what i write valid enough for you?


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh snap I thought the symbiote was immune to this stuff since he constantly fights Ms Marvel and Nova and all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Picture not showing up...


----------



## Wutani (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> may i ask what shunko does then? and did what i write valid enough for you?



Combines kido with H2H.

IIRC the only thing shown was Hanki which allows a user to apply an opposite amount of kido to block an attack.

No blowing people up in 1 hit.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Not just humans, as you should know there are several non human characters in BLEACH made up of different species.



multiple species?

there are humans, human spirits, hollows (which are made of human spirits), and shinigami (which are very similar to human spirit).


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 31, 2010)

Stilzkin said:


> multiple species?
> 
> there are humans, human spirits, hollows (which are made of human spirits), and shinigami (which are very similar to human spirit).



Whats Komamura then? hes clearly not a human and then there are all the giants that are clearly not human. Then we have all the little creatures that watch over the dengai gates from a computer that are clearly not human.


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Combines kido with H2H.
> 
> IIRC the only thing shown was Hanki which allows a user to apply an opposite amount of kido to block an attack.
> 
> No blowing people up in 1 hit.



does the movie count?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> does the movie count?



Movies are non canon...so no


----------



## Moon Knight (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir Hellsing said:


> Since they were death gods. Which has been like forever. They're higher than Venom and Spiderman could ever be so you should take your thick ass watermelon sized head out your ass and recognize.



Higher?
Sure, show me Yoruichi and Soifon dodging this:



What you don't understand, is the fact that Spidey has Spider-Sense (aka precog)+massive reflexes... he doesn't fight all the time at hypersonic speed, he's capable of short bursts of speed while dodging.
Spidey is able to dodge, amongst other things: a Sniper bullet going at what? 4000 feet per second?, lightning from Electro, Light-based attacks from Dazzler, Machine gun fire... and you think he can't do a thing against Yoruichi or Soifon?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

Moon Knight said:


> Higher?
> Sure, show me Yoruichi and Soifon dodging this:
> 
> 
> ...



thats not even so great! good, but not great! spiderman can dodge at short bursts, but he cant be fast enough all he time to catch them!


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 31, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Whats Komamura then? hes clearly not a human and then there are all the giants that are clearly not human. Then we have all the little creatures that watch over the dengai gates from a computer that are clearly not human.



Kommamura is a shinigami, he is a spirit

little creatures? you mean those weird looking guys in the lab or whatever? they haven't shown to be anything different either.

Giants are different I'll give you that



> thats not even so great! good, but not great! spiderman can dodge at short bursts, but he cant be fast enough all he time to catch them!



Spiderman has better speed feats than Soi fong or Yoruichi. You can't prove they can touch him.


----------



## Moon Knight (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> thats not even so great! good, but not great! spiderman can dodge at short bursts, but he cant be fast enough all he time to catch them!



You sure?
Spider-Man can dodge gunfire coming from several directions at the same time. I'll search for scans where he speedblitzes a room filled with gunmen.
He might not fight all the time at the same speed, but he's able to dodge Soifon's attacks...


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

Moon Knight said:


> Higher?
> Sure, show me Yoruichi and Soifon dodging this:
> 
> 
> ...





Stilzkin said:


> Kommamura is a shinigami, he is a spirit
> 
> little creatures? you mean those weird looking guys in the lab or whatever? they haven't shown to be anything different either.
> 
> ...



and you cant prove he can touch them! so what then? we have stalemate?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> and you cant prove he can touch them! so what then? we have stalemate?



What are you talking about? once again Soi-Fon and Yoruichi are only supersonic+ at best, taht's still well within the range for Spidey and Venom to keep up with them


----------



## Moon Knight (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> and you cant prove he can touch them! so what then? we have stalemate?



He can touch them. Spidey's webbing is fast enough to stop a bullet after the trigger has been pushed, and make the gun backfire and explode in the attacker's hand.
He has some sweet examples, sounds like i'm gonna look for some scans to prove how fast is he.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> and you cant prove he can touch them! so what then? we have stalemate?



You said he could move fast in short bursts, thats enough to counter attack as he dodges their moves.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jul 31, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You never proved us wrong because you never proved your claim about about Soi-Fon and Yoruichi being Hypersonic+...how about doing that, I don't know...NOW



Were any characters in Bleach proven to be hypersonic?


----------



## Juri (Jul 31, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Were any characters in Bleach proven to be hypersonic?



I think just Starrk so far.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

ha he got banned for flaming


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

The only speed feet shown by spider man with the thunder doesn't show the ability to take them or beat them. The spidey sense gets him out of danger quickly I guess. It is only used to sense danger. Yoruichi is a speedster who can knock out 10 men in a second. Soi fon was chasing her and could keep up with her. So both are speedy. They can react fast ana can attack fast. I don't know about Spider man attack as fast as lightning. And if Soi fon can just hit spider man in the same place 2 times, then they win. Once they get rid of Venom, who has shown no feets as I remember, it will be like two lightnings on him at once.


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

you do realize that venom has beaten people who travel space right?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

hammer said:


> you do realize that venom has beaten people who travel space right?



your point!!!!!???????


----------



## Moon Knight (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> The only speed feet shown by spider man with the thunder doesn't show the ability to take them or beat them. The spidey sense gets him out of danger quickly I guess.



Actually, no. He can use it in combination with his agility, reflexes and speed to humilliate people even faster than him.



			
				tsunadefan said:
			
		

> Yoruichi is a speedster who can knock out 10 men in a second. Soi fon was chasing her and could keep up with her. So both are speedy.



So, Spider-Man can speedblitz groups of gunmen, all shooting at him, a group of The Hand Ninjas (all while fighting in a ventilation duct), machine guns shooting him at short range, etc, etc...
And again, how fast is Yoruichi? Spider-Man can dodge a bullet moving at 4000 feet per second, just show me the exact speed of Yoruichi...



			
				tsunadefan said:
			
		

> They can react fast ana can attack fast. I don't know about Spider man attack as fast as lightning.



Spidey can't attack as fast as lightning, but neither Yoruichi or Soifon (they are nowhere near lightning speed)...



			
				tsunadefan said:
			
		

> And if Soi fon can just hit spider man in the same place 2 times, then they win.



What happens if Soifon or Yoruichi find themselves covered in spiderwebs? Would Yoruichi or Soifon resist an attack from Venom, or Spider-Man punching them with all his strength?



			
				tsunadefan said:
			
		

> Once they get rid of Venom, who has shown no feets as I remember, it will be like two lightnings on him at once.



Actually... Spidey would go down first, Venom is what they have to worry about... Venom has some serious durability feats...


----------



## hammer (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> your point!!!!!???????



to travel space you need to be fucking fast?

they fight people faster then soi fon all the time


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

hammer said:


> to travel space you need to be fucking fast?
> 
> they fight people faster then soi fon all the time



Ok, yeh, sure, whatever. As I said, Soi fon only needs to attack Venom 2 times in the same spot to kill him. She would be too fast for the symbiote itself so she wouldn't ba caught.


----------



## Red (Jul 31, 2010)

People are contesting that bleach captains are hypersonic? Mayuri was calc'd around 1km/s, Yourichi and Soi Fon are confirmed top tiers in the speed department.

Taking this scan into account:
Profile for Aiwass

She could pull of a couple hundred of these in a row before she needs to rest. Soi Fon can match her blow for blow. I'm not going to say they blitz but that's pretty darn fast.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Were any characters in Bleach proven to be hypersonic?



The only that comes close I think was Starrk...besides him though no.



tsunadefan said:


> The only speed feet shown by spider man with the thunder doesn't show the ability to take them or beat them. The spidey sense gets him out of danger quickly I guess. It is only used to sense danger. Yoruichi is a speedster who can knock out 10 men in a second. Soi fon was chasing her and could keep up with her. So both are speedy. They can react fast ana can attack fast. I don't know about Spider man attack as fast as lightning. And if Soi fon can just hit spider man in the same place 2 times, then they win.* Once they get rid of Venom, who has shown no feets *as I remember, it will be like two lightnings on him at once.



Shown no feats, do you even know how long Venom has been around or even what some of his feats are?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

Red said:


> People are contesting that bleach captains are hypersonic? Mayuri was calc'd around 1km/s, Yourichi and Soi Fon are confirmed top tiers in the speed department.
> 
> Taking this scan into account:
> Profile for Aiwass
> ...



Actually Red... They do blitz! They move as or a tinsy bit less than lightning!


----------



## Riverlia (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Actually Red... They do blitz! They move *as or a tinsy bit less than lightning*!


I tend to avoid Bleach due to the speed issue but
This is fragging wank -___-
A lightning speeder like Negi will blitz them to hell (not SS, Hell) and back


----------



## Moon Knight (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Actually Red... They do blitz! They move as or a tinsy bit less than lightning!



Do you even know how fast lightning is?


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 31, 2010)

Riverlia said:


> I tend to avoid Bleach due to the speed issue but
> This is fragging wank -___-
> A lightning speeder like Negi will blitz them to hell (not SS, Hell) and back



I don't know who Negi is but Yorouichi can take out 20 men attcking her in a second.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> I don't know who Negi is but Yorouichi can take out 20 men attcking her in a second.



And? she's still not beating Spider-man or Venom neither is Soi Fon...Hell Soi-Fon's probably going to end up getting eaten.

That still only puts her in the Supersonic to Supersonic+ range that's still well within what Spider-Man and Venom can deal with


----------



## sonic546 (Jul 31, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Actually Red... They do blitz! They move as or a tinsy bit less than lightning!



Super Sonic or the Flash would speedblitz them without even breaking a sweat. Hell, those two wouldn't be able to blitz base Sonic.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

Moon Knight said:


> Do you even know how fast lightning is?



How fast is it? Enlighten me. And Soi fon won't get eaten by it! I'm sure she'd be fast enough to escape. If the girls can't win this, then the 2 spideys can't either. Unless you'll have some ridiculous reason as  to why Spiderman and Venom can win.


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 1, 2010)

> I don't know who Negi is but Yorouichi can take out 20 men attcking her in a second.


From Negima, a confirmed lightning speeder (he's literally lightning in his thundergod form and has lightning reflex to allow combat at such speed)
LOL at taking out 20 men in a second as lightning speed feat.


----------



## Red (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Actually Red... They do blitz! They move as or a tinsy bit less than lightning!


You mean this:



Moon Knight said:


> Higher?
> Sure, show me Yoruichi and Soifon dodging this:
> 
> 
> ...



Not conclusive, at all.

First of all, Spiderman has precognition meaning aim dodging is almost always likely. Same thing with the Sniper rifle.

Last I checked Venom was transonic (I remember Evil Moogle using him for a Tourney where the limit was sound speed) and the best feat at the time was him catching a bullet after it being fired from a hand gun.

Same with Spiderman, there's one old scan of him dodging a bullet from a handgun.

See here's the thing, with the precognition in constant play any dodging feat that doesn't show the projectile path with spiderman/venom dodging it while its in flight can be attributed to aim dodging.

People have said it themselves spidey has superior reflexes, and precognition so why would he wait AFTER the bullet is fired to dodge when he would have sensed the guy pull the trigger the split second before the bullet leaves the barrel?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

Riverlia said:


> From Negima, a confirmed lightning speeder (he's literally lightning in his thundergod form and has lightning reflex to allow combat at such speed)
> LOL at taking out 20 men in a second as lightning speed feat.



I agree. Taking out 20 men is hardly a lightning feat.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> I agree. Taking out 20 men is hardly a lightning feat.



why isnt taking out 20 men  in a SECOND not a lightning feat. she moves so fast that they dont know what it tem! although it wouldnt matter to them as all of them will be knocked out. did i mention that they were attacking in mid air and not in the same spot at once?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> why isnt taking out 20 men  in a SECOND not a lightning feat. she moves so fast that they dont know what it tem! although it wouldnt matter to them as all of them will be knocked out. did i mention that they were attacking in mid air and not in the same spot at once?



Because lightning is 1/3rd the speed of light. she was not mvoing that fast...nobody in Bleach can move that fast...once again that's at best Supersonic+ range nothing more...it doesn't matter if they were attacking in mid air or not she was not going as fast as a bolt of lightning

Did you not take physics in high school? you should at least know the speed of lightning and such


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Because lightning is 1/3rd the speed of light. she was not mvoing that fast...nobody in Bleach can move that fast...once again that's at best Supersonic+ range nothing more...it doesn't matter if they were attacking in mid air or not she was not going as fast as a bolt of lightning
> 
> Did you not take physics in high school? you should at least know the speed of lightning and such



please explain more as you have not convinced me yet!! and  did only a grade of physics in high school. how fast is the speed of light? and how fast is supersonic?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> why isnt taking out 20 men  in a SECOND not a lightning feat. she moves so fast that they dont know what it tem! although it wouldnt matter to them as all of them will be knocked out. did i mention that they were attacking in mid air and not in the same spot at once?



Sonic does the same thing with armies of robots, but that doesn't make him FTL. Name me one time when Yurichi or Soi Fon has broken the sound barrier or traveled through space.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

so, does that mean that spidey and venom win? i dont think so.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> so, does that mean that spidey and venom win? i dont think so.



What part of “Touching Venom directly is bad” did you not get? BTW, still waiting for you to show me when Yurichi or Soi Fon have broken the sound barrier.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

they havent as far as I know. and touching venom twice quckly will kill him anyways.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> What part of ?Touching Venom directly is bad? did you not get? BTW, still waiting for you to show me when Yurichi or Soi Fon have broken the sound barrier.



Quite honestly what are you looking for there? Sonic Booms? There are ways to measure speed other than those...and irregardless both of them are at least  above sound speed...saying they're Hypersonic is a massive stretch...saying they're supersonic on the otherhand is right where they should be


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

I like how everyone is all of a sudden up up in arms that about Bleach having no quantifiable speed feats but if this was One piece it wouldn't matter because "lawl soru kicks at mach 7" no matter what you say to the contrary. 


I'm starting to see a clear double standard in regards to whats expectable and what's not for different shonen.
For example
1. We know that Shunpo allows you to move large distances instantly while carrying somoene as Yoruichi has proven.
2. A captain class shinigami can take 1 step and move at least 1 km with another person as shown by captain Kyoraku
3. Wev'e seen Soi fon and keep up with Yourichi who is said to be the fastest captain in soul society.
4.We know that Soi fon using her bankai would turn both spidey and Venom to paste based on the fact that Venom has been beaten by simple guns before.
5. Bleach has a hypersonic+ standing at the OBD despite apparently having no quantifiable feats which shouldn't have to fall to the positive side to prove anything if this is the case as by most of the negatives logic Bleach would lose every fight on the OBD just because they have no speed feats.

Conclusion Spider-man wankers need to stop listen and learn from this thread that its not fair for Spidey or Bleach characters to be involved in these rape threads.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

so what would they have to do to be hypersonic?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> so what would they have to do to be hypersonic?



Be Mach 5 or above...which they aren't...the only person who has a possibility of being so is Starrk from what I remember


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

so supersonic cannot defeat spidey and venom?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> so supersonic cannot defeat spidey and venom?



Being Supersonic is fine it's the fact that both of them are stuck to melee only attacks is the problem here, especially when one of thier opponents can eat and absorb things that touch him. Spider-man for all of his reflexes is not the problem here, it's Venom whose the bigger threat due to his durability and power.

All we're saying is that Supersonic is not quite fast enough to blitz them as both Spdiey and Venom can and reguarly fight supersonics


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

Soi fon uses her bankai and kills both of them


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Soi fon uses her bankai and kills both of them



Yes because making yourself become fucking inert so that you can use the missile launcher that you call your bankai is surely the best thing to do here


----------



## Red (Aug 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Yes because making yourself become fucking inert so that you can use the missile launcher that you call your bankai is surely the best thing to do here


That actually works.

Shinigami can fly, the other cannot. Get to a safe distance in the air and nuke them from that height.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

It also helps that the missile is a homing missile so one of them is dead regardless and the other gets taken out by the AOE.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> It also helps that the missile is a homing missile so one of them is dead regardless and the other gets taken out by the AOE.



Scans of her bankai being homing.

@Tsunadefan, Yoruichi is not lightning speed for defeating 10 men. Its a supersonic speed feat.

Lightning can travel at speed up to 1/3rd light speed.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> it isn't homing but this is what the explosion looks like
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The only thing she has hit so far has been enemies that are standing still, she can only fire it once every three days. although she fired it twice she looked physically exhausted.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> yeah but with an AOE like that, it doesn't matter if you don't get a direct hit just as long as you hit the center of the block they're on, also here's what happens after the shot is explodes
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Spideys spider sense would be tingling


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Spideys spider sense would be tingling



Are you like, deaf or something? It wouldn't matter if his spidey sense would be tingling? With an AOE LIKE THAT there isn't much escaping! Unless Spiderman and Venom can move from the really really large affected area at the speed of light, especially with it aimed at them in the center.


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Are you like, deaf or something? It wouldn't matter if his spidey sense would be tingling? With an AOE LIKE THAT there isn't much escaping! Unless Spiderman and Venom can move from the really really large affected area at the speed of light, especially with it aimed at them in the center.



web to the face


also wouldn't venom just reform or jump really fucking high and smash her face in


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Are you like, deaf or something? It wouldn't matter if his spidey sense would be tingling? With an AOE LIKE THAT there isn't much escaping! Unless Spiderman and Venom can move from the really really large affected area at the speed of light, especially with it aimed at them in the center.



"Speed of light" .

Soi Fon needs prep to fire her bankai she needs to wrap her steel belt around a building and spidey and venom are just gonna sit there and let her do something completely obscure.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

soi fon doesn't need prep to use her bankai 
the only reason she uses the steel sash is because her bankai has such a huge recoil when fired.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> soi fon doesn't need prep to use her bankai
> the only reason she uses the steel sash is because her bankai has such a huge recoil when fired.



Thats prep she needs to go and wrap it around a building. Before she can fire at a target. We dont even know hw well she can hit a moving target since both times it was fired Barragan was standing still.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

Its a homing missile obviously you can't aim something like a missile that big and expect to hit a target as small as Barragan in the air based on aim alone from an overhead position.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 1, 2010)

Red said:


> That actually works.
> 
> Shinigami can fly, the other cannot. Get to a safe distance in the air and nuke them from that height.



They catch them before they fly away.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

She don't need prep, because it just does RECOIL. She maybe will be hurt by the recoil but she will be high in the AIR, HOMING in on them and then firing at them! Even while their moving, the AOE is still great!


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Its a homing missile obviously you can't aim something like a missile that big and expect to hit a target as small as Barragan in the air based on aim alone from an overhead position.



Scans of it being homing.



> She don't need prep, because it just does RECOIL. She maybe will be hurt by the recoil but she will be high in the AIR, HOMING in on them and then firing at them! Even while their moving, the AOE is still great!



Yea because Spidey and Venom havent tagged enemies in the air before. 

Being in the air isn't a massive advantage Spidey could web her face when she's aiming. Venom could just smash her face in with a punch.

Again i'l ask for scans of the Jakuho Raikoben being homing.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

Even if it isn't such an advantage Spidey can't web her because of Yorouichi's shunko and because Yorouichi can just block Venom while trying to punch Soi fon. By the way, they'll be HIGH in the air because aoe might affect them too.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Even if it isn't such an advantage Spidey can't web her because of Yorouichi's shunko and because Yorouichi can just block Venom while trying to punch Soi fon. By the way, they'll be HIGH in the air because aoe might affect them too.



What the fuck is Yoruichi's Shunko going to do. It has literally no feats. You thought it could explode people because it happened in a Bleach movie. 

High in the Air, Spidey attaches a web to their feet and then pulls them down.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

Do you watch Bleach? If you do, please give me an explanation on how it works. If not, then shut up about the feats it has from what it doesn't have. If the bankai won't work for you then I still belive in the shikai and its kill.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Are you like, deaf or something? It wouldn't matter if his spidey sense would be tingling? With an AOE LIKE THAT there isn't much escaping! *Unless Spiderman and Venom can move from the really really large affected area at the speed of light*, especially with it aimed at them in the center.



Um...what?


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> *Do you watch Bleach?*



Stopped reading here.

Anime is not Canon.

Read the Manga.

Her shikai will make no difference as spidey has the reactions to dodge all of her attacks.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Do you watch Bleach? If you do, please give me an explanation on how it works. If not, then shut up about the feats it has from what it doesn't have. If the bankai won't work for you then I still belive in the shikai and its kill.



Anime is not canon...Manga is. you know that right?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

its homing the missile is clearly twice the size of Barragan and Soi fon's bodies and would be impossible to get a direct hit on someone by just aiming and firing.
Link removed
Its clearly shown to be a homing missile on these scans since it looks and behaves exactly like a cruise missile.
Link removed
Link removed

They even go on to explain how Soi fon's bankai generally works in this scan
Link removed

she isn't even aiming it on this page or even bothered by the recoil
Link removed
Link removed

AOE like this isn't something at Either of them would be able to dodge
Link removed


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok then, what does the manga say about it? You all are saying that they can dodge the girls attack. Can they defeat the girls?


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> its homing the missile is clearly twice the size of Barragan and Soi fon's bodies and would be impossible to get a direct hit on someone by just aiming and firing.
> Link removed
> Its clearly shown to be a homing missile on these scans since it looks and behaves exactly like a cruise missile.
> Link removed
> ...



Those scans show nothing of the Jakuho Raikoben being homing.

You can't go assuming its homing because of its size.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Quite honestly what are you looking for there? Sonic Booms? There are ways to measure speed other than those...and irregardless both of them are at least  above sound speed...saying they're Hypersonic is a massive stretch...saying they're supersonic on the otherhand is right where they should be



 Is it possible to go over the speed of sound without causing a sonic boom?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Ok then, what does the manga say about it? You all are saying that they can dodge the girls attack. Can they defeat the girls?



Venom posseses one of them and proceeds to kick the ass of the other one. That or they just use spider web and suffocate the girls.


sonic546 said:


> Is it possible to go over the speed of sound without causing a sonic boom?



Yes, in fiction.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Is it possible to go over the speed of sound without causing a sonic boom?



Not all supersonic movements and such in fiction are going to make sonic booms though, which is why we calc they're movement speed (among several other things) and how far they moved and such to measure they're speed...the lack of a Sonic Boom doesn't really mean anything


----------



## Kurou (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> its homing the missile is clearly twice the size of Barragan and Soi fon's bodies and would be impossible to get a direct hit on someone by just aiming and firing.
> Link removed
> Its clearly shown to be a homing missile on these scans since it looks and behaves exactly like a cruise missile.



Poor argument is poor. Because it looks like a missile it behaves like a missile, riiiiiiight, and what evidence do you have that is a homing missile? She shot it in a straight fucking line. Its clearly a homing missile 





> They even go on to explain how Soi fon's bankai generally works in this scan
> Link removed



that isn't explaining how her bankai works its explaining why Barragan is still alive.



> she isn't even aiming it on this page or even bothered by the recoil
> Link removed
> Link removed



She isn't aiming because Barragan is trapped and her bankai is shot into it. As for her not being bothered by the recoil you can tell she isn't as close to the spot she luanched it from when she passed out in the air.



Right here she's aiming into the trap that was set up for barragan so he wouldn't be able to escape the explosion.

Link removed 

Yet after she fires she's good deal away from it.

Link removed





> AOE like this isn't something at Either of them would be able to dodge
> Link removed



The explosion only covers a few buildings at most.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

Homing Missile

Soi fon's bankai


Size means nothing in this argument when you have fins on a missile its for aerodynamic maneuvering and those are only used for homing missiles.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Homing Missile
> 
> Soi fon's bankai
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAH Because it looks like a homing missile it has to be a homing missile. Your logic is astounding.


Scans of the page where Soi Fon says her bankai is homing.



Whoa look a homing nerf missile .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Homing Missile
> 
> Soi fon's bankai
> 
> ...



Oh it looks similar, that must mean it's the exact same thing...come on really stop trying t bullshit us?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Not all supersonic movements and such in fiction are going to make sonic booms though, which is why we calc they're movement speed (among several other things) and how far they moved and such to measure they're speed...the lack of a Sonic Boom doesn't really mean anything



Okay, I think I understand it now. Thanks.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 1, 2010)

Or because Kubo thought it looked cool.
Is it possible that it is homing? yes.
Have we any proof? no.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

Your again overlooking the fact that its impossible to aim and get a direct hit with a missile without any type of guidance system. 
Soi fon got a direct hit on a target in the air no less with just her own aim...............yeah thats impossible why don't you learn about how often missile trajectory changes when its fired before you bring inane logic into this discussion.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Venom posseses one of them and proceeds to kick the ass of the other one. That or they just use spider web and suffocate the girls.
> 
> Isn't Venom already on someone!? What your saying is that Venom will just leave its previous host to just jump on Soi fon? Why would it do that? Did that happen before? And web won't be able to catch the girls anyways.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Homing Missile
> 
> Soi fon's bankai
> 
> ...



 Seriously? Just because two things look similar doesn't mean they're the same thing.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Your again overlooking the fact that its impossible to aim and get a direct hit with a missile without any type of guidance system.
> Soi fon got a direct hit on a target in the air no less with just her own aim...............yeah thats impossible why don't you learn about how often missile trajectory changes when its fired before you bring inane logic into this discussion.



Scans of Soi Fon saying her bankai is homing.

Saying it would be impossible to hit Barragan with manual aiming is irrelevent as its fiction, in that scene Soi Fon is holding a giant rocket on her arm and shes flying in the air aiming at a guy who shoots aging out of his mouth. Applying real world logic to fiction is awesome. .


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> And web won't be able to catch the girls anyways.



And your proof of that would be?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Scans of Soi Fon saying her bankai is homing.
> 
> Saying it would be impossible to hit Barragan with manual aiming is irrelevent as its fiction, in that scene Soi Fon is holding a giant rocket on her arm and shes flying in the air aiming at a guy who shoots aging out of his mouth. Applying real world logic to fiction is awesome. .



So basically your going for the straw man because you know I'm right in this case and your now appealing to how fiction can't be held to the same standard as reality.

If this is the case Spider-man is the most inconsistent character in Marvel and has beaten a Herald class fighter yet most of you in this thread are using every single one of his up and down feats to paint the picture of spider-man being unbeatable and an amalgamation of all his feats when hes never been shown to be either. in real life its impossible for anyone to react to lightning as his pre-cog only exists in fiction and no one is fast enough to avoid it.

See how fiction makes everything so easy to refute in the real world?


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> -_Snip_-



Seriously show me scans of where Soi Fon says her bankai is homing. If there is no Scans then it isnt homing.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

It doesn't need to be said to be homing 
the mere fact that it got a direct hit on a target in the air without changing its trajectory once would make it a homing missile in real life.

The burden of proof is on you to prove its not by showing it has characteristics of a missile with no guidance systems.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> It doesn't need to be said to be homing
> the mere fact that it got a direct hit on a target in the air without changing its trajectory once would make it a homing missile in real life.
> 
> The burden of proof is on you to prove its not by showing it has characteristics of a missile with no guidance systems.



No it hasnt been shown in the manga to be homing, therefore its up to you to prove its a homing missile.

I take it you dont have scans of Soi Fon saying its a homing missile therefore i accept your concession on the arguement.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> And your proof of that would be?



They're supersonic and wouldn't be caught in spiderwebs! Duh! Unless your gonna come up with something like the webs are supersonic too! Lol! What proof do you have that the webs will catch them!!


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

Your argument is basically going like this "Goku moves at hypersonic speeds but since no said hes moving that fast he can't be going that fast" instead we switch it up like this.

"Soi fon's missile isn't a homing missile because she hasn't said it is despite showing all the neccesary criteria for it to be labelled one"

You have no argument at this point all your doing is asking for information about her bankai that your not going to get. All we have to do is take the facts and shown feats from her bankai and compare those to real homing missiles which I did and we have no choice but to come to the conclusion that its a homing missile.


----------



## Moon Knight (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Isn't Venom already on someone!? What your saying is that Venom will just leave its previous host to just jump on Soi fon? Why would it do that? Did that happen before? And web won't be able to catch the girls anyways.



1. Venom did it before. He jumped from MacGargan to Ms. Marvel... and there are other instances, though i need to search for the scans.

(That bald guy is Venom's host, MacGargan).

2. Spidey's webbing has amazing speed. It has been shown to be as fast as bullets. And there's the fact that is strong enough to characters with strength over class 50 can't break them.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Your argument is basically going like this "Goku moves at hypersonic speeds but since no said hes moving that fast he can't be going that fast" instead we switch it up like this.
> 
> "Soi fon's missile isn't a homing missile because she hasn't said it is despite showing all the neccesary criteria for it to be labelled one"
> 
> You have no argument at this point all your doing is asking for information about her bankai that your not going to get. All we have to do is take the facts and shown feats from her bankai and compare those to real homing missiles which I did and we have no choice but to come to the conclusion that its a homing missile.



Is it stated anywhere in the manga that its homing? 

It has fins wow that must mean its a homing missile .


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Your argument is basically going like this "Goku moves at hypersonic speeds but since no said hes moving that fast he can't be going that fast" instead we switch it up like this.
> 
> "Soi fon's missile isn't a homing missile because she hasn't said it is despite showing all the neccesary criteria for it to be labelled one"
> 
> You have no argument at this point all your doing is asking for information about her bankai that your not going to get. All we have to do is take the facts and shown feats from her bankai and compare those to real homing missiles which I did and we have no choice but to come to the conclusion that its a homing missile.



and your whole argument is now revolving around that because it resembles a real life homing missile, that must mean it actually is, despite there being no proof it actually is


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> They're supersonic and wouldn't be caught in spiderwebs! Duh! Unless your gonna come up with something like the webs are supersonic too! Lol! What proof do you have that the webs will catch them!!



Spidey has taken supersonics in the past.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

non homing missile
vs 
homing missile

Take note of how far the non homing missiles actually go and compare that to how far Soi fon's bakai travelled.
non homing
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmAr3UyXVYI&feature=PlayList&p=999B40A931093E45&playnext=1&index=7[/YOUTUBE] 

Homing missile
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5VcnCZ6Pv0[/YOUTUBE]

continue to have no idea about missile dynamics though its very interesting watching most of you have no counter argument but "she didn't say it was a homing missile"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> They're supersonic and wouldn't be caught in spiderwebs! Duh! Unless your gonna come up with something like the webs are supersonic too! Lol! What proof do you have that the webs will catch them!!



Your ignoring the fact that Spider-Man reguarly fights people who are Supersonic and above...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> non homing missile
> vs
> homing missile
> 
> ...




Again there is NO PROOF in the manga beyond appearence that it's homing missile...your making assumptions


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> non homing missile
> vs
> homing missile
> 
> ...



Yep your a tard.

Show me a scan of the rocket homing in on its target.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

Moon Knight said:


> 1. Venom did it before. He jumped from MacGargan to Ms. Marvel... and there are other instances, though i need to search for the scans.
> 
> (That bald guy is Venom's host, MacGargan).
> Well yeah he did right. But why? That's the thing. With Soi fon and Venom, why would Venom just jump to Soi fon? Unless he knows about Soi fon's double tapping in which I'm sure he doesn't as they should have no knowledge of each other.
> 2. Spidey's webbing has amazing speed. It has been shown to be as fast as bullets. And there's the fact that is strong enough to characters with strength over class 50 can't break them.



You say the webs are as fast as bullets, but are they faster than supersonic speed as yall say the girls are?


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> You say the webs are as fast as bullets, but are they faster than supersonic speed as yall say the girls are?



Bullets are supersonic. 

Your arguement is hilarious.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> You say the webs are as fast as bullets, but are they faster than supersonic speed as yall say the girls are?





You do realize most bullets travel at supersonic speeds...or slightly slower yes. That's why bullet timing is treated as a big deal usually.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

♪This is the thread that never ends...♪


----------



## Moon Knight (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> You say the webs are as fast as bullets, but are they faster than supersonic speed as yall say the girls are?



Okay, just tell me how Yoruichi and Soifon could break Spidey's webbing. He's tagged supersonic characters before, and is capable of going through a room full with gunmen without receiving a single wound. Spider sense might tell him the direction where Yoruichi and Soifon come from, with enough time to react.

And add to the fact that Venom might become invisible during the fight...


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

The bullets are supersonic yes, but the girls can still dodge the webs. Btw I went back to reading on Yorouichi and she defeated nearly 50 MEN in a second all from different distances. And I went to learn about Shunko and I learned that it stops movements and that it shreds substances on their shoulders and backs.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> The bullets are supersonic yes, but the girls can still dodge the webs. Btw I went back to reading on Yorouichi and she defeated nearly 50 MEN in a second all from different distances. And I went to learn about Shunko and I learned that it stops movements and that it shreds substances on their shoulders and backs.



LOL where is this 50 men page.

The manga page actually explains why it rips clothing its the surge of energy into the arms and legs rips the clothing.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

The thing is everyone arguing the negative only has the fact that she didn't say it was a homing missile as an argument and nothing else but at the same time if we were to look at its feats and abilities outside of fiction it would be labelled a cruise missile.

Iv'e already provided more than enough comparisons to real missiles to make any weak argument against it being a homing missile based on not having character statements which you wouldn't believe anyway in any other situation going by how everyone disregarded Gin's bankai being mach 500 even though he said it was himself. 
Yet Soi fon's bankai is being attacked for not having the same thing for "not" having a character statement for what her abilities are.

I swear most of you do absolutely nothing to hide your bias in some of these debates.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

you laugh, but what if it is true. then what would you say? if shunko rips the clothing thenit will rip the webs.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> The thing is everyone arguing the negative only has the fact that she didn't say it was a homing missile as an argument and nothing else but at the same time if we were to look at its feats and abilities outside of fiction it would be labelled a cruise missile.
> 
> Iv'e already provided more than enough comparisons to real missiles to make any weak argument against it being a homing missile based on not having character statements which you wouldn't believe anyway going by how everyone disregarded Gin's bankai being mach 500 even though he said it was himself.
> 
> I swear most of you do absolutely nothing to hide your bias in some of these debates.



Still waiting on scans of it being a homing missile. Just because it looks like a homing missile doesn't mean it is one. If your going to go down this road, why is their an aiming slot to see where she is aiming if it was homing she would just fire it off and it would hit its target regardless. Another thing if its a homing missile how does she control it?

Gins lied about his bankai 



> you laugh, but what if it is true. then what would you say? if shunko rips the clothing thenit will rip the webs.



Yeah it rips clothing that was already explained in the manga, there is a massive diifference between clothing and Spideys web which has been shown to be hard to rip as shown when class 50's have difficulties tearing it.


----------



## Moon Knight (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> you laugh, but what if it is true. then what would you say? if shunko rips the clothing thenit will rip the webs.



Spidey's webbing is strong enough to tank energy attacks when used as a shield...


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

I know Gin lied about his bankai but even before he revealed the lie people weren't accepting it being mach 500 even though he had the same proof that your asking me for now?
There must be some double standard about Bleach fiction that I don't know about.

In regards to the aiming slot 
you see similar placements on all missile launchers including javelin launchers despite them being aimed at tanks they are guided missiles nonetheless as they are locking on to a target.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I know Gin lied about his bankai but even before he revealed the lie people weren't accepting it being mach 500 even though he had the same proof that your asking me for now?
> There must be some double standard about Bleach fiction that I don't know about.
> 
> In regards to the aiming slot
> you see similar placements on all missile launchers including javelin launchers despite them being aimed at tanks they are guided missiles nonetheless as they are locking on to a target.



Yeah now all you have to do is find me a scan of Soi Fons bankai locking onto someone and homing in. Just because it looks like a homing missile doesn't mean it is one.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 1, 2010)

Soi fon could move so fast she made 15 of herself that looked like kage bushins. If I knew how to post the info I surely would. I didn't get the answer to why venom would just leave its previous host to be on another one. Face it, Soi fon double taps Venom and then the girls move to Spidey and kill him.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Soi fon could move so fast she made 15 of herself that looked like kage bushins. If I knew how to post the info I surely would. I didn't get the answer to why venom would just leave its previous host to be on another one. Face it, Soi fon double taps Venom and then the girls move to Spidey and kill him.



First of all, Soi Fon making illusions of herself like that is hardly impressive. Fucking Pok?mon did the same thing. Secondly, you still don't get that touching Venom directly is a very bad idea. Soi Fon and Yurichi get eaten.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 1, 2010)

Implying Venom has ever eaten anyone who wasn't fodder and a lot slower than Yoruichi and Soi fon.

Regardless homing Missile kills Spidey and Venom everytime.


----------



## Moon Knight (Aug 1, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Soi fon could move so fast she made 15 of herself that looked like kage bushins. If I knew how to post the info I surely would. I didn't get the answer to why venom would just leave its previous host to be on another one. Face it, Soi fon double taps Venom and then the girls move to Spidey and kill him.



So what? Scythers in Pok?mon can do that, and they are nowhere near supersonic speed...

If the Venom symbiote senses a potential host as stronger than the one it currently has, the symbiote can jump into them.
Anyway, Soifon doing the double tap against Venom?  Sure, just wait till the symbiote reacts and surprises her... symbiotes can turn parts of themselves as weapons...
Again, Spidey isn't the bigger trouble here... Venom is. Spidey's webbing has the same strength as iron cables, Venom's webbing is way stronger; and add to the fact that he can pull some camouflage tricks, and that he doesn't hesitate to kill... well, let's say that Soifon is pretty much f*cked up if she tries to hit him with Shikai.


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Implying Venom has ever eaten anyone who wasn't fodder and a lot slower than Yoruichi and Soi fon..



implying the missile is homing


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 1, 2010)

Seriously, where did he get the homing thing?


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2010)

cause it looks like one

only reason it hit barry was because cis


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 2, 2010)

How long do you think this thread will keep going?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sooner or later, he'll have to admit he's wrong.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 2, 2010)

Who is this Yurichi person?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

Until any of you can provide proof just like I had to for my argument its going to be considered a homing missile.
The people that obviously latch onto the negative by blatantly lying about why I consider it a homing missile obviously don't have anything to contribute to this thread and just want to troll people.
If you have time for that then you have time to read this thread and look at my posts and learn the difference between homing and non homing missiles so you would get that my argument isn't just "LOLZ cause Bankai missiles is homing"


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol! You dicks! Lol. Sasunaru kinda has proof becuase it look likes a homing missile. Just like multiplication speed in Bleach is compared to an illusion attack called double team in Pokemon... Why does it also look like there are only 2 of us supporting the girls?... Anyways, Soi fon will just quickly hit Venom at the heart and then teleport behind him(cause she is fast like that!) and hit him in the back. He's then dead, as his whole body will instantly disappear from existance.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> *Lol! You dicks*! Lol. Sasunaru kinda has proof becuase it look likes a homing missile. Just like multiplication speed in Bleach is compared to an illusion attack called double team in Pokemon... Why does it also look like there are only 2 of us supporting the girls?... Anyways, Soi fon will just quickly hit Venom at the heart and then teleport behind him(cause she is fast like that!) and hit him in the back. He's then dead, as his whole body will instantly disappear from existance.



You flamin'?


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2010)

to bad she doesn't teloport but MOVE, also it only looks like a missle but hey it looks like a nerf gun too. and it takes THREE hits to kill someone two for the same spot if she trys to hit the  lung and then move to the other side she will get her arm stuck in venom and get eaten or the host dies and venom just says hey a new body nom nom nom nom


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Lol! You dicks! Lol. Sasunaru kinda has proof becuase it look likes a homing missile. Just like multiplication speed in Bleach is compared to an illusion attack called double team in Pokemon... Why does it also look like there are only 2 of us supporting the girls?... Anyways, Soi fon will just quickly hit Venom at the heart and then teleport behind him(cause she is fast like that!) and hit him in the back. He's then dead, as his whole body will instantly disappear from existance.



 1.Just because two things look similar doesn't make them the same.
2.You still don't understand that touching Venom kills Soi Fon.
3.You've obviously forgotten P.I.M.P.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 2, 2010)

It's homing cause it LOOKS like a homing missile?


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 2, 2010)

> Lol! You dicks! Lol. Sasunaru kinda has proof becuase it look likes a homing missile


Totally logical... not
Then Soifon is frigging human level, because she look like human, and that is how a human behaves
Katana/lump of sharpen iron cant slash through building/city blocks or create energy waves or splitting into smaller blades


Point in case: Fiction =/= real life.


> Anyways, Soi fon will just quickly hit Venom at the heart and then teleport behind him(cause she is fast like that!)


 Proof or it's wankery
Also teleport=/=speed


> Why does it also look like there are only 2 of us supporting the girls?


Lack of logic in argument, no grasp/comprehension on speed level (LOL Soiphon lightning speed and needing light speed to get out that explosion), no scan feat, not even outlier ones to supply what you claimed (homing missile/speed). It's hard to support ya guys, just like 1234567890 said


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey I can play by your logic too

Soi fon never said it wasn't a homing missile but it clearly displayed traits when fired that only homing missiles display. Now my argument looks so much better compared to  "oh she never said it was a homing missile"

Some of you need to learn about things called flight paths and trajectories and how its impossible to get direct hits on small targets like Barragan without these. Its a homing missile until one of you can prove that it doesn't display traits of one.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Flamin? That's bad right?! I'm sorry!! I didn't mean it! It was a joke!


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

If this thread keeps getting posts without any hint of stopping, I might as well contribute.



SasuOna said:


> Some of you need to learn about things called flight paths and trajectories and how its impossible to get direct hits on small targets like Barragan without these.



Apparently, I can't kill an ant by tossing a bowling ball on it because the ant is too small and the bowling ball too big, no matter how good my aim is.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Flamin? That's bad right?! I'm sorry!! I didn't mean it! It was a joke!



How long have you been in the OBD?


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 2, 2010)

> Some of you need to learn about things called flight paths and trajectories and how its impossible to get direct hits on small targets like Barragan without these. Its a homing missile until one of you can prove that it doesn't display traits of one.


Ara, then the Bankai is nonsense to begin with
Something so small cant become a missile launcher.

Must be something non canon filler, totally doesn't make sense IRL 



> Now my argument looks so much better compared to "oh she never said it was a homing missile"



They asked for a scan of someone saying it's homing, which mean they are accepting character statement. That's quite lenient. I dont see a reason to complain
Basically you can show either a scan of it homing on a target or a character saying so or a datasheet.

Ppl somtime dismiss even author words, like how EA being a planet burster was dismissed even though it's supposed to be one on the datasheet.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Its a homing missile until one of you can prove that it doesn't display traits of one.



It's NOT a homing missile until YOU can prove it DOES have traits of one.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2010)

her shiki>bankai srsly


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> her shiki>bankai srsly



This. 

And Jakuho Raikoben is not a homing missile.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Apparently, I can't kill an ant by tossing a bowling ball on it because the ant is too small and the bowling ball too big, no matter how good my aim is.



we know a bowling ball can kill an ant, thank you for that lesson

however a missile has to hit something before it can explode so your basically waaaay off in that comparison.

A character statement would suddenly be taken as fact for this case but in any other case you wouldn't accept it. double standard
In any case none of you arguing the negative have nothing resembling an argument whatsoever and continue to prolong this thread by offering no type of proof expanding on why you think it shouldn't be considered a homing missile.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> You have the same problem?



Damn bowling ball never seems to hit right. I swear, it's like they got telekinetic powers or something.


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 2, 2010)

the rule of debating is if you claim an affirmative (someone can do something), you must prove it, not the other way around (someone is something until you prove he's not)
Why? Because if we go with the latter, it means I can claim my favorite character to have one hax after another without any basis while ppl has to work to disprove what I said, and what they cant disapprove must be considered true even though my fav character never demonstrated any ability remotely similar. That is mess up



> Damn bowling ball never seems to hit right. I swear, it's like they got telekinetic powers or something.


mine cant even hit the bottles


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> we know a bowling ball can kill an ant, thank you for that lesson
> 
> however a missile has to hit something before it can explode so your basically waaaay off in that comparison.
> 
> ...



1. Apparantly, you didn't.
2.Like the ground near the target?
3.It shouldn't be considered a homing missle because it didn't actually lock on and home in on something.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> we know a bowling ball can kill an ant, thank you for that lesson
> 
> however a missile has to hit something before it can explode so your basically waaaay off in that comparison.



You don't understand. A missile has to hit Barragan to explode. A bowling ball has to hit an ant to kill it. Therefore, my comparison is perfectly valid. The bowling ball is much larger in comparison to the ant than the missile is to Barragan, yet I can hit the ant with the bowling ball... Or I could... If those damn ants stopped moving it with their minds.

Damn psychic ants.

But seriously, Sasuona, your argument is that the missile is TOO BIG to hit Barragan without homing onto him. Do you know how retarded that sounds?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

The missile exploded in the air so it obviously hit barragan.

If we want to believe its a missile and behaves like a missile then there shouldn't be an issue anyway with it being a homing missile since all my comparisons to real missiles in this thread proved that in the real world it would be a cruise missile.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been on OBD for like a month or 3 weeks. So I'm kind of a newbie here. I can't BELIEVE that SPIDERMAN and VENOM can't be beat by 2 captain class shinigami! You know what! It is time for ya'll to tell me how they can beat the girls.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> The missile exploded in the air so it obviously hit barragan.



I think we knew this already.



SasuOna said:


> If we want to believe its a missile and behaves like a missile then there shouldn't be an issue anyway with it being a homing missile since all my comparisons to real missiles in this thread proved that in the real world it would be a cruise missile.





First of all, not all missiles are homing missiles.

Second of all, your comparisons to real missiles were based soley on appearance, despite the fact that Soifon's missile does not look exactly like any real life missile, nor should it when it's the manifestation of a magical sword.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Gosh I just wanna leave this post and move the hell on! Everything we come up with something, Spidey fans try to make a comeback! I can't really show my proof because I can't it on here. And even if I show them the page, then they'll say it's just canon!maybe I should just give up and accept the fact that................................................................................................ Ya'll just can't get it in your heads that the girlz take this!


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> I have been on OBD for like a month or 3 weeks. So I'm kind of a newbie here. I can't BELIEVE that SPIDERMAN and VENOM can't be beat by 2 captain class shinigami!



1.Then you should know by now that fanwankery and insulting people will not win you any debates.

2.Believe it.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2010)

and why cant you post manga pages?


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Btw... What is wank? And I can't post manga pages because... Because... Because... I don't know how(crying)!


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Btw... What is wank? And I can't post manga pages because... Because... Because... I don't know how(crying)!



cut


paste


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm mobile. But thanks for the info.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Btw... What is wank? And I can't post manga pages because... Because... Because... I don't know how(crying)!



Wanking is to continuously claim a character, group, or universe can succeed in something when they obviously cannot.

Example: Naruto's Rasengan easily pwns Goku's Kamehameha.

No, it doesn't.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Was I wanking? And so with what? And what is canon?


----------



## Wutani (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Was I wanking? And so with what? And what is canon?



  

@Sasuona:
Since your saying its a homing missile until we can prove it isn't i can also say its a flying toaster and you can't prove otherwise.

Your logic is flawed.

Post scans of Soi Fon saying its a homing missile or a page showing the traits of it being a homing missile.

You can't just say "lol its a homing missile because it has to be in real life because of fins"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Was I wanking? And so with what? And what is canon?



...yikes

sigh...canon by definition is the original source material created by the author, it's why we use manga for Bleach because it came before the anime and is more prevelent than the anime or games are.

Likewise we use the comic incarnations of Spider-man and Venom because they're the canon versions and hold prevelence over the versions from other forms of media.

Anime would be canon for a series like Tenchi Muyo, GaoGaiGar or Eureka 7


----------



## Wutani (Aug 2, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> she looks like she can fly, so she can fly. Now do you see how ridiculous this argument is?



You just ended the arguement on the homing missile. Congratz.

Soi Fon's bankai is a deck chair because i say it is and you can't prove otherwise=Sasuona's logic. .

Scans of Soi Fon saying her bankai is homing or a page where it is clearly shown to be homing. Not "lol it has finz"


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish you would stop simplifying my argument down to such a low standard because you don't want to accept something as proof.

I swear Iv'e explained my point many times in this thread and the only instance of it ever having anything to do with "Oh it looks like a homing missile so it must be one" is when I explained why fins are even on missiles in the first place.

Some of you ignored this completely and just decided that you would do this
"I can't wrap my head around this subject and what's being explained to me so I'm just going to troll this thread and downplay any argument instead of coming up with my own to validate my claims."


----------



## Wutani (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I wish you would stop simplifying my argument down to such a low standard because you don't want to accept something as proof.
> 
> I swear Iv'e explained my point many times in this thread and the only instance of it ever having anything to do with "Oh it looks like a homing missile so it must be one" is when I explained why fins are even on missiles in the first place.
> 
> ...



Has Soi Fon ever said her bankai is homing? No

Has it ever been shown to be homing on panel? No

Therefore it is not homing.

/arguement.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

1.why would she need to say its homing since we apparently don't accept character statements on the OBD and it clearly demonstrated what it was visually and through feats.

2. To hit a target as small as Barragan from that range with a missile it would be required to be homing.

Unless the fight was like toy soldiers in your eyes then you can't discount these facts.


----------



## Riddler (Aug 2, 2010)

Gin's Bankai is what Soifon's Bankai should have been: a 1 hit-kill poison weapon, worthy of the Onmitsukidō.

But Kubo chose to give her something big, rather immobile, that requires prep time and someone to keep her opponent still so she can successfully hit him. 

She's usually better off with her shikai, but not in this case if her opponent is Venom. He can just shift after being hit, once she retardedly explains her attack pattern to him, like all Bleach characters do 

Does Yoruichi get Urahara's equipment for this? 

Are Spidey's high end feats allowed or just the usual stuff?


----------



## Wutani (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I wish you would stop simplifying my argument down to such a low standard because you don't want to accept something as proof.
> 
> I swear Iv'e explained my point many times in this thread and the only instance of it ever having anything to do with "Oh it looks like a homing missile so it must be one" is when I explained why fins are even on missiles in the first place.
> 
> ...



Wow your arguement is based around the fact that she hit Barragan with a rocket from far away.

That is some twisted logic.

It hasn't been shown to be homing, show me scans of it being homing.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 2, 2010)

Red, you should be ashamed of yourself for making this thread!

And all of you! You should all be ashamed for even posting in here! Hell now I'm ashamed and disgusted at myself. I'm going to go vomit now.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

... Anyways... Wouldn't she be too fast to be caught by the symbiote! Gosh she can hit him once at the front and then teleport behind him with such speed(that no one realizes) and tap him so he would die and be taken from existance! Did ya'll ever see her shikai actually working on someone?  I guess that's why ya'll don't think she can do that. I saw it in the anime. But oh wait! That's not CANON or something. She was fighting this cat like fraccion I think.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> ... Anyways... Wouldn't she be too fast to be caught by the symbiote! Gosh she can hit him once at the front and then teleport behind him with such speed(that no one realizes) and tap him so he would die and be taken from existance! Did ya'll ever see her shikai actually working on someone?  I guess that's why ya'll don't think she can do that. I saw it in the anime. But oh wait! That's not CANON or something. She was fighting this cat like fraccion I think.



I think Venom's been shown to be able to catch characters much faster than Yoruichi in his own verse, so dealing with Soifon and Yoruichi's speed shouldn't be hard at all. He could do it with his eyes closed if he wanted to.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

Venom has never eaten or caught anyone faster than Soi fon or Yoruichi any notion of him being able to do something like that is inconsistent with how the character has been portrayed and can be written off as PIS which most comics are full of.

I notice no one brings up Black Panther holding Silver Surfer in an arm bar in any of his threads but suddenly every feat from spider-man and Venom become relevant now. If thats the case I might as well post the many scans of Spider-man getting beat by regular Hand ninjas then.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol! Go Sasuona! I had a feeling they were wrong. Spider man can dodge bullets but can't dodge a couple of hand ninjas? Seruuously? And they are all slower than the girls? Lulz.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Lol! Go Sasuona! I had a feeling they were wrong. Spider man can dodge bullets but can't dodge a couple of hand ninjas? Seruuously? And they are all slower than the girls? Lulz.



Nobody likes a suck up.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 2, 2010)

Seriously if we are taking Spiderman's lightning timing feats and they are excepted, then why are is Inuyasha and Dante not classed as a lightning timer!
Don't




Double standards much


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Nobody likes a suck up.



Actually no. I'm not a suck up. Just, a supporter. Especially if he is supporting the girls. And especially if he supports me about what I said about the girls speed.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2010)

your still green?

fix`ed


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> your still green?
> 
> fix`ed



Are you talking about me? If you are then yes. I am an Aquarius after all.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2010)

i mean your rep which is now red


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> i mean your rep which is now red



Since when were under the impression you weren't color blind? 
...
Aizen talk is fun. Very fun.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Since when were under the impression you weren't color blind?
> ...
> Aizen talk is fun. Very fun.



lmao

ince when were under the impression that gins bankai is posion dust:ho


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 2, 2010)

Aizen planned this thread.

Though Red should still feel ashamed for making it. And so should all of you. 

SHAME ON YOU ALL!


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2010)

gin planned you would say that


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 2, 2010)

hammer said:


> gin planned you would say that



Gin's already dead.

Kenshiro reference.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 2, 2010)

@Darisutwinblade, i agree with the Dante lightning dodging. Also Alastor grants him Lightning Speed or something according to the games description of the ability.

Spidey and Venom have both tagged faster fighters, I can't see Soi Fon breaking out of Spideys web easily, possibly with kido.

Spideys reactions are far beyond anything the Girls can dish out. 

Venom is the major threat here.

@Tsunadefan, You keep saying Soi Fon and Yoruichi are going to speed blitz, creating clones and afterimages isn't a massive speed feat.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh look spider-man got tagged by Daken and Wolverine I guess hes not really that fast at all and its just his spider-sense


----------



## Wutani (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad to see you conceded the homing arguement Sasu 

Spidey has been tagged plenty of times, hes also tagged people far faster than himself.

Venom has also done the same.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

I haven't conceded anything I won the argument because no one wants to actually explain anything about their side of the argument instead of just miming off the same thing for 4 pages. Since most of you want to debate about his actual speed I figure this stance would be better for an actual debate

Spider-man is an inconsistent character 

He has to be protected from bullets but apparently he can dodge lightning now when he doesn't have his other powers because that story was retconned away.

Just concede Spidey and Venom lose


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Which other fast characters did they beat and how? Give me 2 examples for each. Cause I just don't see them being as fast as supersonic? Maybe its because I don't usally read comics.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> 2. To hit a target as small as Barragan from that range with a missile it would be required to be homing.



Obviously, my bowling ball has homing properties.

You know, Van Auger from One Piece hit a seagull from miles away. I guess that means his bullets are homing.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

Remember you were the one who continued this argument when everyone else wanted to move on

no bullets are not subject to trajectories and flight paths because they don't have something speeding them up as they are in the air. People know the range of a sniper rifle because sooner or later the air present will drag it down.

Missiles are capable of crossing entire continents, its not the same no matter how you try and compare them.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Remember you were the one who continued this argument when everyone else wanted to move on







SasuOna said:


> no bullets are not subject to *trajectories* and flight paths because they don't have something speeding them up as they are in the air. People know the range of a sniper rifle because sooner or later the air present will drag it down.



Yes they are. Do you know what a trajectory is, Sasuona? Or did you just skim through the wikipedia article about missiles?



SasuOna said:


> Missiles are capable of crossing entire continents, its not the same no matter how you try and compare them.



I don't see what being self-propelled has anything to do with your argument.

Your argument was that Soi Fon couldn't hit Barragan at that range because Barragan was too small of a target. You ignored the possibility that Soi Fon got lucky, or the possibility that she had that good of prediction skills and aim. You then ignore my Van Auger example despite the fact that it works on the same principle (He hit a much smaller target from several MILES away) because bullets are not self-propelled, despite the fact that has NOTHING to do with your argument.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

bullet trajectories are in no way similar to a missiles. Something that can't stay in the air for an indefinite amount of time and is effected by gravity a lot more than a self propelled object moving at that speed ever will.

You also compared my argument to a bowling ball being able to hit an ant despite it being a lot larger than the ant and the fact that your comparing something equivalent to a moon hitting a human almost.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> bullet trajectories are in no way similar to a missiles.



You didn't say they were different. You said that bullets don't HAVE trajectories.



SasuOna said:


> Something that can't stay in the air for an indefinite amount of time and is effected by gravity a lot more than a self propelled object moving at that speed ever will.



Which has what importance here, might I ask? Seriously, tell me why the missile being self-propelled matters when your argument was that Soi Fon couldn't hit Barragan at that range without it being homing?



SasuOna said:


> You also compared my argument to a bowling ball being able to hit an ant despite it being a lot larger than the ant





Your argument is that a missile that big at that much range cannot hit a small target like Barragan without homing. Two of those things were debunked by my ant argument; an ant is a lot smaller than Barragan, and a bowling ball is a lot bigger in comparison to the ant than the missile is to Barragan.



SasuOna said:


> and the fact that your comparing something equivalent to a moon hitting a human almost.



You actually think a bowling ball is compared in size to an ant in the same way the Moon is compared in size to a human? Do you know how FUCKING BIG the Moon is?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 2, 2010)

This has nothing to do with the thread, but Kubo just released his second data book.

Apparently Soifon's name is spelled as Sui Feng.

How that makes any sense I do not know.


----------



## WhiteTrickandBlackJoke (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not sure who would win. I just know for sure spiderman would be dead. Venom can take on takes and his a pretty furious fighter. I may give it to soi fon and youchiu cause they are fast have more power long ranged wepons. Plus I don't know what the currnet venoms abilites are.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> This has nothing to do with the thread, but Kubo just released his second data book.
> 
> Apparently Soifon's name is spelled as Sui Feng.
> 
> How that makes any sense I do not know.



What. The. Fuck.

...

Sui Feng? Seriously?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 2, 2010)

40 tons

40 tons

40 tons

A friend of mine sent those to me.

And apparently Yammi's last name is Llargo instead of Rialgo.

KUBO'S TRYING TO TROLL NAMES NOW


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> 40 tons
> 
> 40 tons
> 
> ...



Nnoitra's name has two N's. HOW THE FUCK DOES THAT MAKE SENSE??!!


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

WhiteTrickandBlackJoke said:


> I'm not sure who would win. I just know for sure spiderman would be dead. Venom can take on takes and his a pretty furious fighter. I may give it to soi fon and youchiu cause they are fast have more power long ranged wepons. Plus I don't know what the currnet venoms abilites are.



Put up your shield for an all out attack!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Nnoitra's name has two N's. HOW THE FUCK DOES THAT MAKE SENSE??!!



Nnoitra Gilga

CAUSE IT TOTALLY SOUNDS LIKE THAT WHEN NOI SAYS HIS NAME RIGHT?!

No?

I thought so.  Fuck Kubo and his horrible spelling. He even Misspelled halibel's name.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Put up your shield for an all out attack!


----------



## Kurou (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Put up your shield for an all out attack!









































































































negged.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

What is that supposed to mean?! And what the hell does negged mean? Gosh theze maed op wurdz!


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> What is that supposed to mean?! And what the hell does negged mean? Gosh theze maed op wurdz!


----------



## WhiteTrickandBlackJoke (Aug 2, 2010)

WTF? I'm not totally lost


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

^           what does that mean?! It's funny though. I'm so confused!!


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> What is that supposed to mean?! And what the hell does negged mean? Gosh theze maed op wurdz!



All they know how to do is troll the thread because they have nothing resembling an argument after 16 pages.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> What is that supposed to mean?! *And what the hell does negged mean?* Gosh theze maed op wurdz!




Negged is when you click on someone to give them rep, you give them negative rep.  AKA, a neg. And about this thread, I saw someone saying that Spiderman was aim-dodging with his spider sense, so he is not as fast as he is claimed. However, if the spider-sense alerted him to, say, lightening, it will also alert him to the girl's attacks. Also, as stated previously, it doesn't matter if you can see the attack coming. If you aren't physically able to dodge it, it does you no good. Just look at Sasuke and Lee.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> All they know how to do is troll the thread because they have nothing resembling an argument after 16 pages.



... Ok then... Not really the answer I'm looking for but thanks anyways. I kinda agree with you though.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> All they know how to do is troll the thread because they have nothing resembling an argument after 16 pages.



Oh, I'm sorry, was that you I heard BAWWING and not answering my rebuttal?


----------



## Wutani (Aug 2, 2010)

@Sasuona:

Still waiting on scans of Soi Fon showing that her bankai is homing. If you dont have the scans then it isnt homing.

I could also say its a microwave oven and you have no proof to disprove that fact but it does not make it true. 
Do you see how your logic is flawed and wrong.

Jedijohn is correct.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

This thread needs some Dalek ownage.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6t692kpqhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Archreaper93 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Jedijohn is correct.



Thanks. I try.


----------



## Moon Knight (Aug 2, 2010)

Guys... this has been for too much... what's the general opinion?
While Spider-Man can't tank Soifon's bankai, neither Yoruichi or Soifon have anything to do against Venom, even if they're faster.
If the Symbiote stops bullets and diminishes several physical attacks, what's the chance of Soifon killing him via the two-hit-kill?


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

If the two hits catch Venom, his whole body will be erased from existance.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> If the two hits catch Venom, his whole body will be erased from existance.



Soi Fon has never actually killed someone with her shikai in the manga, so you don't know how the shikai kills.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

Soifon can't hit Venom 2 times with her shikai in the same place for a number of reasons. One, that would require touching Venom, the worst thing she could do. Two, Venom's constantly shifting body would probably cover the mark up and move it around before she could do shit with it. Three, we don't know if she has to hit his real body twice or just his symbiote skin; if it's the latter, her chances of using it go way down.



tsunadefan said:


> If the two hits catch Venom, *his whole body will be erased from existance.*





No. That's not what getting erased from existence is.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> If the two hits catch Venom, his whole body will be erased from existance.



Scans of Soi Fon actually killing someone with two hits.

Anytime she has went to do it she has failed. E.g. Aizen.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> Soi Fon has never actually killed someone with her shikai in the manga, so you don't know how the shikai kills.



Actually, she has. She killed that random Arrancar who no one cared about at the beginning of the Winter War.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Aug 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Actually, she has. She killed that random Arrancar who no one cared about at the beginning of the Winter War.



With the two hit insta-kill ability? Could you post a scan of that? Not that I don't believe you, but I just want to see what it does.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 2, 2010)

Soi fen killed Gigo Vega with two hits using her shikai.
Soi fen's missile propels her back from the momentum if she doesn't strap herself down. The explosion is rather large, and neither Spider-man or Venom would survive were it to be fired in their general direction. However, as usual, the fight comes down to speed and the terrible arguments everyone makes and contradicts in other threads to serve their points. Namely, is soi fast enough to utilize said ability or what have you and blah blah.

What's the point of Bleach threads and these others if it's just people picking and choosing levels of speed they think the chars are at, but change dpending on who they're matched against. There is no honesty anymore. 

As to who wins, no one wins. Full Metal Panic solo's everyone invovled in this fight.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 2, 2010)

Actually Soi Fon (Or Sui Feng since kubo's an illiterate ass) killed Gio Vega with her shikai. Two hits. He asploded and turned into fairy dust.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 2, 2010)

Hollows turn to 'dust' whenever killed. It's been shown repeatedly in that it actually confrms they're totally defeated and dead. A recent case in point being Ulq...

Incidentally, has anyone attempted to bring up the Venom Vs Juggernaut fight? I own that little mini-series. I bought it many years ago back when it first came out. I leant it to my couisn who lost it, but after severla years he found it in his house. 

....


----------



## Wutani (Aug 2, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> Actually Soi Fon (Or Sui Feng since kubo's an illiterate ass) killed Gio Vega with her shikai. Two hits. He asploded and turned into fairy dust.



Serious, holy shit i must have hopped two pages when flicking through that chapter. 

Sweet.

Still doesn't change the fact that she needs to actually hit the person and not a symbiote.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 2, 2010)

Wutani said:


> Serious, holy shit i must have hopped two pages when flicking through that chapter.
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> Still doesn't change the fact that she needs to actually hit the person and not a symbiote.



Probably not. I think it more likely you're just enthrall and enjoying the sort of postering and stout affirm that denis all but your conclusion, that everyone in OBD gets into once they get into a thread. Probably some subconsious want for lolz is part of it to. No shame it, bro. That's how it goes


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

Does the symbionte even have "same spots"?
His entire biology is just black goo.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Isn't the symbiote on a person now?


----------



## Chainwave (Aug 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyqoJzjkSU[/YOUTUBE]
Since I can't find manga scans, here's a youtube link of Soifon vs Ggio. You can see the effect of her 2hit kill, which is only different from the manga version by killing slower. There's no remains of the guy left, Venom would likely die the same way.

Skip to around 2.15 for the effect.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, that's the 2 hit kill. So you can see how 
Venom dies with the tap in the front then the back. Even though its not canon, its basically the same.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Yeah, that's the 2 hit kill. So you can see how
> Venom dies with the tap in the front then the back. *Even though its not canon,* its basically the same.



It was in the manga.

And also, that wouldn't work.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> If the two hits catch Venom, his whole body will be erased from existance.



Dieing does not equate to being erased from existence.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> If the two hits catch Venom, his whole body will be erased from existance.



if one hit bans venom, soi fon's whole body will be gobbled up


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

Who has venom ever eaten that was faster than soi fon?
I keep asking this question and never get an answer because the only people hes eaten are considered fodder in the MU.

Yeah venom looks like a bitch now doesn't he


WOW spider-man looks so impressive getting hit by Captain america but I thought he could dodge lightning?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

Capitan America has punched out the hulk 

Jobber aura


And fodder? That's Ares the God Of War you're posting in the first scan


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Who has venom ever eaten that was faster than soi fon?
> I keep asking this question and never get an answer because the only people hes eaten are considered fodder in the MU.
> 
> Yeah venom looks like a bitch now doesn't he
> ...



That's fucking Ares in the first scan how does he equal fodder?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

Venom getting hit by sandman also slower than Soi and Yoruichi


WOW I thought he could eat whoever touched him?

Oh wait he did get a bite in and fail


did I mention sandman is slower than Soi and Yoruichi?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

How do you not get hit by sandman?

Also, someone please post a scan of the symbionte bomb to shut him up please


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Venom getting hit by sandman also slower than Soi and Yoruichi
> 
> 
> WOW I thought he could eat whoever touched him?



Pics aren't showing up

Yes because he's totally going to be able to eat an intangible and avoid being hit by him...

Again answer are question how is Ares a fodder?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

Ares gets blocked by Wolverine jobber aura or not.............I'll let that sink in for a moment


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Ares gets blocked by Wolverine jobber aura or not.............I'll let that sink in for a moment



He's blocking his sword whoop de doo

and he can still fight reguarly with Thor and Hercules back in the day. you also act like either of these two can do anything to either Ares or Wolverine.

Still see no accurate proof for why Ares is fodder.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2010)

Wolverine has a Gallactus moment


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

This makes soooo much sense


Yep Ares can't knock out wonder man with his own hands so he uses concrete.

Oh but wait lets not forget the bullets shooting him up(how is that even possible?)

gets shot some more


hmm something tells me he shouldn't be having this much trouble with characters weaker than him


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol your third example shows him getting right back up not even fazed by the bullets, the first is a joke scene...

none of this proves Ares is fodder again


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 2, 2010)

straight out of loony tunes man WTF


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

This reminds me of some kid trying to lie about eating all the cookies in the jar.

"Well, Venom once got hit by this guy, who once got hit by this guy, who once got hurt by bullets, which makes Venom weak!"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 2, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> straight out of loony tunes man WTF



This scan is supposed to convey what exactly to your inane argument


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 2, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> This scan is supposed to convey what exactly to your inane argument



I think the pictures on the very right of Venom eating potato chips are supposed to suggest he's comedic in some way. Not sure how that plays into the argument.

Or maybe he's saying that since Ares didn't kill the guy with his blow (Never mind that he didn't WANT to kill the guy), it means Ares is weak.


----------



## Moon Knight (Aug 2, 2010)

Someone post the scans from Venom vs. Juggernaut or Venom vs. Superman for the lulz.

Anyway, guys, i lost the point about this thread...


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 2, 2010)

Let post Spidey punching out Firelord and come to the conclusion Fire Lord is weak, or even better, concludes that he's only street level because he chased Spidey through the street 
Marvel characters has the tendency to look 'not that impressive'


----------



## Wutani (Aug 3, 2010)

I love how Sasuona is hand picking scans.

Doesn't change the fact Soi Fon and Yoruichi are getting defeated.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 3, 2010)

This thread


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2010)

I like the strategy of downplaying the God of war in order to make venom seem weak.
What, no scan of him chasing down Nate Grey?


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

No trolling please! I think, is that right? Anyways, the winners are Soi Fon and Yorouichi. Congratulaions girls, ya'll defeated 2 really overrated charactes!


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> No trolling please! I think, is that right? Anyways, the winners are Soi Fon and Yorouichi. Congratulaions girls, ya'll defeated 2 really overrated charactes!



No one if trolling.

And your attempt to end this discussion is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> No trolling please! I think, is that right? Anyways, the winners are Soi Fon and Yorouichi. Congratulaions girls, ya'll defeated 2 really overrated charactes!





Based on what exactly. How in the name of all hell are Soi Fon and Yoruichi going to win this.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

No your denial to the fact of the girls winning is hilarious.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> No your denial to the fact of the girls winning is hilarious.



You have provided... What, exactly, to this debate, other than being Sasuona's cheerleader?

I'm not counting statements such as "Yoruichi hitting twenty guys in one second makes her lightning speed!" as contributions.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, Venom and Spidey ain't winning that's for sure! Lol.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't even think you can compare these two verses...


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Well, Venom and Spidey ain't winning that's for sure! Lol.



Because you are the incredibly unbiased and amazing arbiter of justice in fictional versus matches.

Excuse me...


----------



## TheNightWatcher (Aug 3, 2010)

Bleach duo blitzes, end of.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jesus Christ! People are still posting on this thing?

@tsunadefan You have completely failed to show how Soi Fon and Yurichi could possibly win this.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> You have provided... What, exactly, to this debate, other than being Sasuona's cheerleader?
> 
> I'm not counting statements such as "Yoruichi hitting twenty guys in one second makes her lightning speed!" as contributions.



... You son of a... I'm not even gonna say it. Anyways I did make contributions that are good, unlike what you would think. I was also agreeing with Sasuona, unlike what you would think. And I am unbiased. Here is the proof,"Madara, Minato and Jiraiya can all beat Tsunade." that is fact. The thing is, ya'll are talking about how the girls can't beat them but how can they beat the girls?


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> ... You son of a... I'm not even gonna say it. Anyways I did make contributions that are good, unlike what you would think. I was also agreeing with Sasuona, unlike what you would think. *And I am unbiased. Here is the proof,"Madara, Minato and Jiraiya can all beat Tsunade." that is fact. The thing is, ya'll are talking about how the girls can't beat them but how can they beat the girls?*



Using that logic, I'm unbiased because I admit four Daleks could crush five million Cybermen.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 3, 2010)

Look spider-man hit Red Hulk that must mean hes FTL since Red Hulk beat the Silver Surfer...........no one is going to win an argument by cherry picking feats for an inconsistent character like Spider-man.

Spider-man loses because none of you can reasonably find out how strong or fast Spider-man is consistently supposed to be without posting outliers like the lightning dodging feat or dodging sniper fire without spider sense.
Soi fon and Yoruichi are more consistent characters and don't have jumps from 0-10 depending on who's writing them.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Using that logic, I'm unbiased because I admit four Daleks could crush five million Cybermen.


                     What the hell??


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> What the hell??





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu1_AguulJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MisterShin (Aug 3, 2010)

soi fon bankai = win
it is massive explosion


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> soi fon bankai = win
> it is massive explosion



You'd better get ready for a massive explosion! Lol. But, the opposing side say that she needs prep time and they aren't gonna give her that chance.


----------



## MisterShin (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> You'd better get ready for a massive explosion! Lol. But, the opposing side say that she needs prep time and they aren't gonna give her that chance.


prep is just so that she does not fly off into another country. she can easily fire it without it.

also kido Six Rods Prison of Light can hold them in place long enough for a kill.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot about kido. You have seen at least one of them using six rods prison right? Anyways, they might even say Venom can break outta that or Spider-man's spidey sense will warn him and he'll move super fast like lightning and dodge the six rod prison.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 3, 2010)

The lightning timing feat is an outlier anyway and not considered accurate since hes only displayed that ability once and this is a big issue since Spidey is such an inconsistent character. The Spider-man wank reaches some crazy levels on this thread but I'm prepared to deal with it.


----------



## Hakumen (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep. Spiderman and Venom lose this one.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 3, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> prep is just so that she does not fly off into another country. she can easily fire it without it.
> 
> also kido Six Rods Prison of Light can hold them in place long enough for a kill.



Yea that would be awesome if Soi Fon and Yoruichi have been shown to use 6 Rods Prison. To my knowledge they haven't shown that kido yet.



> Yep. Spiderman and Venom lose this one.



Lol blatent dupe account.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

Ha, a new newbie. Lol. And what does outlier mean? And I'm wondering now why he is so inconsistence? He is created by one person, no?


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Hakumen, whose dupe are you? Why do you have to be named after an actual awesome character?



tsunadefan said:


> Ha, a new newbie. Lol. And what does outlier mean? And I'm wondering now why he is so inconsistence? He is created by one person, no?



I'm wondering whether you're being sarcastic or just plain stupid. I'll assume the latter.

Spiderman is written by different authors, hence he is often inconsistent. Of course, Bleach characters are also inconsistent, but that's because Kubo is a talentless hack.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Hey Hakumen, whose dupe are you? Why do you have to be named after an actual awesome character?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(gasp)Now that's mean! Are you flaming? Really? Come on? I didn't know. I thought that Spider-man was created by one person! But if he's inconsistent Wutani, why don't you use the few consistent feats he has? Or are you just trying ways for them to win even that "proof" doesn't make sense?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 3, 2010)

_I am the white void. I am the cold steel. I am the just sword. With blade in hand shall I reap the sins of this world, and cleanse it in the fires of destruction,I wipe the slate of the world clean that it may begin anew. I am Hakumen. The end has come!"_


----------



## hammer (Aug 3, 2010)

wait.... SPIDER MAN TAGED RED HULK?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 3, 2010)

I wonder how much of no limits fallacy is spider-man's speed since apparently he can dodge anything with his precog according to some in this thread.


----------



## hammer (Aug 3, 2010)

and apprently soi fons bankai is homing derp


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Aug 3, 2010)

For the sake of this thread can speed AT LEAST be equalised? With some of spiderman's inconsistent speed feats and the bleach side having no exact speed calcs it'd make more sense to equalise speed in this fight.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 3, 2010)

We really don't need to go back into that argument 
Spider-man and Venom lose this is in character too so Yoruichi and Soi fon will blitz them immediately.
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

No idea how Spidey or Venom will dodge this or even be able to keep up with Yoruichi when she starts spamming it
Link removed
Link removed
/thread


----------



## Wutani (Aug 3, 2010)

Soi Fon and Yoruichi blitz immediately, spidey picks them up and dodges, webbing them in place, Venom comes along and mutilates them.

Spideys reactions > Soi Fon and Yoruichi's speed.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 3, 2010)

Implying Spidey or Venom are still alive when Yoruichi spams Shunkou.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh god 20 pages.



tsunadefan said:


> (gasp)Now that's mean! Are you flaming? Really? Come on? I didn't know. I thought that Spider-man was created by one person! But if he's inconsistent Wutani, why don't you use the few consistent feats he has? Or are you just trying ways for them to win even that "proof" doesn't make sense?



How is calling you biased, flaming...or are you saying that calling Kubo a hack is flaming? both of which are true



SasuOna said:


> I wonder how much of no limits fallacy is spider-man's speed since apparently he can dodge anything with his precog according to some in this thread.



...and according to you Soi-Fon bankai is a homing missile and Ares is fodder...still waiting for accurate proof for why you think that either.

but you can't provide proof because your wrong in every thing you've posted in this thread


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> ...and *according to you Soi-Fon bankai is a homing missile and Ares is fodder*...still waiting for accurate proof for why you think that either.
> 
> but you can't provide proof because your wrong in every thing you've posted in this thread



Which means what exactly?
I call BS
At the end of the day for almost 10 pages the only argument you have against any of my claims is the fact that I don't have a character statement for something which by the rules of OBD shouldn't even be used as proof anyway since I already demonstrated numerous times in this thread how Soi fon's bankai works as a homing missile but apparently I have to above and beyond to appease the spider-man wankers who think him dodging lightning is consistent with his characterization over the years and isn't a massive outlier since apparently hes been shown to be capable of doing numerous times over the years which isn't true at all.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Which means what exactly?
> I call BS
> At the end of the day for almost 10 pages the only argument you have against any of my claims is the fact that I don't have a character statement for something which by the rules of OBD shouldn't even be used as proof anyway since I already demonstrated numerous times in this thread how Soi fon's bankai works as a homing missile but apparently I have to above and beyond to appease the spider-man wankers who think him dodging lightning is consistent with his characterization over the years and isn't a massive outlier since apparently hes been shown to be capable of doing numerous times over the years which isn't true at all.



Your using an assumption which is also against the rules of the OBD to assume that it's a homing missile when it isn't...and character statements are only against the rules if they contradict shown feats.

In other words you're wrong


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 3, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Which means what exactly?
> I call BS
> At the end of the day for almost 10 pages the only argument you have against any of my claims is the fact that I don't have a character statement for something which by the rules of OBD shouldn't even be used as proof anyway since I already demonstrated numerous times in this thread how Soi fon's bankai works as a homing missile but apparently I have to above and beyond to appease the spider-man wankers who think him dodging lightning is consistent with his characterization over the years and isn't a massive outlier since apparently hes been shown to be capable of doing numerous times over the years which isn't true at all.



 When did you EVER demonstrate that Soi Fong's bankai was homing? You just kept saying it was a homing missile because it looked like one.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 3, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> When did you EVER demonstrate that Soi Fong's bankai was homing? *You just kept saying it was a homing missile because it looked like one*.



No, thats what you told yourself I was saying 

As for character statements and debunking my argument the correct way to to do this would be to judge whether or not my argument is an association fallacy. Since so many of you want to say "Bankai missile looks like homing missiles" prove that one of my posts did this.

Most of you however are just doing an argument from ignorance and belief because you don't know anything about missiles so you assume any proof that I bring into this thread is automatically wrong. For example

Sasuone: Its not possible for a self propelled object like Soi's bankai to get a direct hit on a target that far away, the only way that would be possible is if it homed in on Barragan

Negative: You don't know that, Soi never said her Bankai was a homing missile

Sasuona: But that doesn't matter we see on panel that her missile works just like a real life cruise missile.

Negative Then why did she aim it at him? She had to look at him when she fired

Sasuona: You have to aim Javelin missiles too that doesn't change the fact that they get direct hits on tanks despite the way they launch.

Negative: Your just saying because it looked like a homing missile it has to be one Soi never said her bankai was a homing missile.

Sasuona: *Sigh* That really doesn't matter because you accept that it is a missile even though she doesn't say its one, we see it operate like one on panel,and even have major recoil like a real cruise missile would if fired from over the shoulder  so my points about it being equated to real life missiles have merit

Negative: She didn't say it was a homing missile!!!!!!!!

Sasuona:*Gunshot* *drops dead*

Negative:S see I win because you stopped arguing


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh god 20 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> First of all, I'm not biased so that's not true. Second he was saying I was either sarcastic or stupid. He choosed the latter. So that's why I said he was flaming.



He had every right to think that when we've had to hold your hand and explain every little thing to you in every thread I've seen you in. if not I assume your a kid.


----------



## Wutani (Aug 3, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Implying Spidey or Venom are still alive when Yoruichi spams Shunkou.



Lol i'd like to see some scans of Shunko actually doing anything on panel. 

Still waiting on Calcs of Soi Fons speed. 

And Proof of homing bankai.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> He had every right to think that when we've had to hold your hand and explain every little thing to you in every thread I've seen you in. if not I assume your a kid.



He had every right to think I am STUPID becuase ya'll had to hold my hand and explain stuff to me in EVERY thread you've SEEN me in? Do you see what you wrote? Your either being sarcastic or your a dick!? I choose the latter! I'm sure I have the right to think that considering what you said! And this is the only thread that I've ever asked the meaning of stuff?! Hey, I'm just a newbie. I just started posting in this thread from like last month! Before joining this forum last month I have never posted before! And your supporting the idea of calling me a stupid kid!!!!! Ahh HELL NO!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> He had every right to think I am STUPID becuase ya'll had to hold my hand and explain stuff to me in EVERY thread you've SEEN me in? Do you see what you wrote? Your either being sarcastic or your a dick!? I choose the latter! I'm sure I have the right to think that considering what you said! And this is the only thread that I've ever asked the meaning of stuff?! Hey, I'm just a newbie. I just started posting in this thread from like last month! Before joining this forum last month I have never posted before! And your supporting the idea of calling me a stupid kid!!!!! Ahh HELL NO!!



That's not what i said .what i'm saying is that I Understand why he thought that...considering how you post, without any kind of logial evidence or actually knowing what your talking about. 

Remember you were the one who thought a few days ago that Team Bleach was lightning speed and no idea the difference being 1/3rd the speed of light and a term for something between Mach 1 and just below Mach 5

These examples is why I assume your a kid. The way your acting doesn't help change my opinion either


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> He had every right to think I am STUPID
> 
> And your supporting the idea of calling me a stupid kid!!!!! Ahh HELL NO!!



And now you're confirming it.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's not what i said .what i'm saying is that I Understand why he thought that...considering how you post, without any kind of logial evidence or actually knowing what your talking about.
> 
> Remember you were the one who thought a few days ago that Team Bleach was lightning speed and no idea the difference being 1/3rd the speed of light and a term for something between Mach 1 and just below Mach 5
> 
> These examples is why I assume your a kid. The way your acting doesn't help change my opinion either



Aiy, me soon deal with your case Sonic546 so you jus wait! So 
Joker you don't support it but you understand his feelings in calling me stupid! I have given logical evidence from anime but its not canon to you and I'm mobile so I can't show it! Your opinion don't matter because if someone called you stupid I wonder how you'd react! By what your saying I guess you'd just UNDERSTAND and accept that you'd be stupid if someone says so! And I wasn't confirming Sonic I was repeating what he said! You should have known that since ya'll so smart!


----------



## Archreaper93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Is keeping this thread open any longer a good idea?


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't know! I think you should ask the flamers since their so smart.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Aiy, me soon deal with your case Sonic546 so you jus wait! So
> Joker you don't support it but you understand his feelings in calling me stupid! I have given logical evidence from anime but its not canon to you and I'm mobile so I can't show it! Your opinion don't matter because if someone called you stupid I wonder how you'd react! By what your saying I guess you'd just UNDERSTAND and accept that you'd be stupid if someone says so! And I wasn't confirming Sonic I was repeating what he said! You should have known that since ya'll so smart!



If someone called me stupid I could care less

So your trying to debate in a debate section while your only means of doing so is on a Phone? you don't have 360/PS3/Wii with Wi-Fi or a computer?


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 3, 2010)

Someone needs to be the bigger person and apologize so we can talk about why Spider-man and Venom can't dodge Shunkou and AOE explosions.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Someone needs to be the bigger person and apologize so we can talk about why Spider-man and Venom can't dodge Shunkou.



There's no point to that, you can't prove it's a homing missile irregardless


----------



## Kurou (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> Aiy, me soon deal with your case Sonic546 so you jus wait! So




Not exactly helping your case when you type like this. 




> Joker you don't support it but you understand his feelings in calling me stupid! I have given logical *evidence from anime but its not canon to you*







> Your opinion don't matter because if someone called you stupid I wonder how you'd react!



Well reacting the way you are it's no wonder someone thinks your stupid.




> By what your saying I guess you'd just UNDERSTAND and accept that you'd be stupid if someone says so! And I wasn't confirming Sonic I was repeating what he said! You should have known that since ya'll so smart!



Your reading Comprehension is severely lacking. All joker said was he understands how C.Hook came to the conclusion that you were stupid.He didn't call you stupid himself. Reacting the way you are right now isn't really helping to prove C.hook wrong.


*Bolded:*Evidence from the anime isn't Canon at all. Just so you know.We use evidence from whatever the series came from first. Bleach was a manga before it was an anime therefore the anime is non-canon.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

So 
Joker, you've resorted to calling me poor... And Sasuona was talking about Shunko not the missile. I just thougt I'd tell you. But I'm sure you figured that since your really smart and I'm dumb.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> So
> *Joker, you've resorted to calling me poor*... And Sasuona was talking about Shunko not the missile. I just thougt I'd tell you. But I'm sure you figured that since your really smart and I'm dumb.



...what? All I did is ask you why your trying to debate on a debate forum with nothing but a phone, that can't multi-task well according to you. How is that me calling you poor.

It still doesn't matter, I may have temporarily forgotten what Shunkou was, but he still can't prove anything he's saying and Team Bleach still loses


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> Not exactly helping your case when you type like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So your saying that because I am angry, it's right to call or it should put thoughts in people's head that I'm stupid when I'm only being emotional and expressing my distress to being called stupid? And you've had to the dissing by saying that my comprehension skill is lacking. It don't matter what C. Hook thinks because if you can't see the difference between stupidity and being emotional then your thoughts don't matter to me. You know what, call me whatever ya'll want cause I'm tired now. Anyways continue the thread on the battle.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 3, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It still doesn't matter, I may have temporarily forgotten what Shunkou was, but *he still can't prove anything he's saying and Team Bleach still loses*



Can stop with the strawman for a second to see how much you are reaching now?

Because its so obvious you can prove that Spider-man and Venom consistently dodge lightning and Sniper bullets now right? Even still they are somehow immune to AOE attacks now too right?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 3, 2010)

tsunadefan said:


> So your saying that because I am angry, it's right to call or it should put thoughts in people's head that I'm stupid when I'm only being emotional and expressing my distress to being called stupid? And you've had to the dissing by saying that my comprehension skill is lacking. It don't matter what C. Hook thinks because if you can't see the difference between stupidity and being emotional then your thoughts don't matter to me. You know what, call me whatever ya'll want cause I'm tired now. Anyways continue the thread on the battle.


----------



## tsunadefan (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Keollyn (Aug 3, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> Is keeping this thread open any longer a good idea?



No, but that's because I kept passing this thread (I thought someone more familiar with Venom/Spiderman would have)


----------

